# '19 ISU Baseball MVC champs! (43-18)



## Sycamore624

Overall Record: 43-18
MVC Record: 13-8
Home Record: 
Away Record: 
Neutral Field Record: 


at Jacksonville                                  W 7-1
at Jacksonville                                  W 13-7
at Jacksonville                                  W 8-3
at UNC Wilmington                            W 1-0
vs Marshall (Wilmington, NC)             W 4-1
vs Iona (Wilmington, NC)                   W 10-0
at Western Carolina                           W 8-4
at Western Carolina                           L 9-10
Austin Peay                                     W 8-1
Austin Peay                                     W 3-2 (10)
Austin Peay                                     Postponed 
at Indiana                                         Canceled
at Mercer                                          W 12-7
at Mercer                                          W 7-3
at Mercer                                          W 9-4
Purdue                                              W 4-3
The Citadel                                        W 5-0
The Citadel                                        W 4-2
The Citadel                                        W 8-0
Indiana                                              L 15-14
vs Rutgers  (in Florida)                         W 3-1
vs Rutgers  (in Florida)                         W 7-5
vs Rutgers (in Florida)                          W 4-3
vs #25 Illinois                                      W 3-1
at Missouri State                                  L 6-5
at Missouri State                                  L 1-0
at Missouri State                                 W 12-0
4/3 at Purdue                                      W 4-3
4/5 at Michigan State                           L 1-0
4/6 at Michigan State                           W 2-1
4/7 at Michigan State                           L 6-0
4/9 at Michigan                                   W 8-7
4/10 at Michigan                                 L 6-4 (6 innings)
4/12 Valpo                                         W 13-2 (7 innings)
4/13 Valpo                                         W 8-0
4/13 Valpo                                         W 11-5
4/16 at Vanderbilt                               L 7-1
4/20 at Evansville                               L 6-2
4/21 at Evansville                               W 8-2
4/21 at Evansville                               W 6-4
4/26 Southern Illinois                          W 6-3
4/27 Southern Illinois                          W 7-2
4/28 Southern Illinois                          W 7-4
5/1 at Illinois                                      L 5-2
5/3 at Illinois State                             L 4-3
5/4 at Illinois State                             W 13-1
5/5 at Illinois State                             W 6-1
5/10 at Dallas Baptist                         L 12-2
5/11 at Dallas Baptist                         L 8-1
5/12 at Dallas Baptist                         L 7-3
5/16 Bradley                                      Loss
5/17 Bradley                                      W 12-8 
5/18 Bradley                                      W 10-2 
5/22 Evansville (MVC Tourney)             W 7-0
5/23 Illinois State (MVC Tourney)         L 10-7
5/24 Southern Illinois (MVC Tourney)    W 4-1
5/24 Illinois State (MVC Tourney)          W 10-6
5/25 Dallas Baptist (MVC Tourney)        W 9-5
5/25 Dallas Baptist (MVC Tourney)        W 16-3
5/31 McNeese (NCAA)                          W 6-5
6/1 Vanderbilt (NCAA)                          L 8-5
6/2 Ohio State (NCAA)                         W 10-5
6/2 Vanderbilt (NCAA)                          L 12-1
Season over


----------



## Sycamore624

Start a 3 game home series today vs Austin Peavy


----------



## Sycamore624

Luke Martin
‏@LukeMartinISU

.@IndStBaseball off to best start since 12-1 mark in 2014, the last time Sycamores made NCAA postseason. Catch home opener on http://GoSycamores.com  today, first pitch at 2. #MarchOn


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624

After 5......Sycamores 2, Austin Peay 1


----------



## TreeTop

7 Complete, 3-1 Sycamores.


----------



## Buckhorn

8-1 Final; Means w/ a Grand Slam & LHP Polley throws a 3-hitter over 8 IP.

https://gosycamores.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamorefan96

I got to the game at the end of the 5th. It was nice to see us play finally even if it was cold out. I was impressed with how we played. The play of the game to me (besides the grand slam) was the line drive hit to left by APSU and the fact that we threw the guy out at 2nd. Very impressive play.

However I have a complaint. Our baseball game tomorrow is at 1 and the basketball game is at 2. Makes zero sense. You'd think the basketball game would start at 7, so it wouldn't interfere with either sport. But then again it is ISU. I really don't get it though. Is it against ISU's rules to have a night game on the weekend? I see other MVC schools do it once in a while.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Victorious in Home Opener over Austin Peay, 8-1*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Senior Triston Polley tied a career high in strikeouts after fanning eight batters in eight innings as Indiana State defeated the visiting Austin Peay Governors in their home opener Friday afternoon at Bob Warn Field, 8-1. 

More...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I got to the game at the end of the 5th. It was nice to see us play finally even if it was cold out. I was impressed with how we played. The play of the game to me (besides the grand slam) was the line drive hit to left by APSU and the fact that we threw the guy out at 2nd. Very impressive play.
> 
> However I have a complaint. Our baseball game tomorrow is at 1 and the basketball game is at 2. Makes zero sense. You'd think the basketball game would start at 7, so it wouldn't interfere with either sport. But then again it is ISU. I really don't get it though. Is it against ISU's rules to have a night game on the weekend? I see other MVC schools do it once in a while.




I'm more troubled with not moving the 1pm start to 11am amd playing 2 because of the weather expected Sunday.  Some start times are set to help the travel schedule of the opponent, and I have no problems is that is the case.  I'm more concerned when student organizations schedule activities opposite athletic events.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Baseball’s Series Finale with Austin Peay Postponed*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball's series finale scheduled for Sunday, March 3 with Austin Peay has been postponed due to inclement weather forecasted in the area. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Down2-0 late, got two in the bottom of the 8th and one in the bottom of the 10th to win. 

Way to keep fighting guys!


----------



## ISUCC

Great come from behind win today! Fun to follow a team that never gives up hope! 9-1 now!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Walk Off Austin Peay in the 10th for Ninth Victory*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State's CJ Huntley drove in the game-winning run Saturday afternoon at Bob Warn Field as the Sycamores walked off Austin Peay with a 3-2 win in 10 innings to claim the series. 

More...


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/SycamoreAD/status/1103322313959837701

Whoops, never mind, those new lockers are for the basketball team, not baseball.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Travel to Mercer for Four Game Series Starting Friday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball returns to the road this weekend as the team travels to Macon, Georgia for a four-game series with Mercer at OrthoGeorgia Park. First pitch Friday is set for 6 p.m. while game one of the Saturday doubleheader is slated for a 2 p.m. start. The series will conclude Sunday with a 1 p.m. first pitch. No audio or video will be available this weekend. Fans can follow the action via live stats or on Twitter @IndStBaseball.  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Power Past Mercer in Series Opener, 12-7*






MACON, Ga. - Indiana State baseball racked up a season-high 17 base hits Friday night at OrthoGeorgia Park as the Sycamores defeated Mercer, 12-7 in the series opener. With the victory ISU improved to 10-1 on the year and 8-1 on the road. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Perseverance thru adversity...

1. Polley struggled thru 5 1/3 IP, throwing over 100 pitches w/only half being strikes. Curious if it was Blue's strike zone and Polley's inability to adjust or simply an off day for Polley. 

2. Can't recall the last time I ever heard of an ISU SS commit 3 errors in a game. Dungan had better be working hard on improving his glove! ISU traditionally is near the top of the MVC in this category.

3. Good to see 3 HR's from the Sycamores. This squad has the potential to break team records in slugging %.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Clinch Series Win at Mercer After 7-3 Victory*






MACON, Ga. - Indiana State baseball clinched a series win over Mercer Saturday afternoon at OrthoGeorgia Park. The Sycamores used three late runs to secure the 7-3 win over the Bears to improve to 11-1 on the season. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Back into the top ten in RPi. Still early in the season but I’m starved for any sycamore success so I will celebrate it nonetheless


----------



## ISUCC

In the 3rd we're up 6-1, 

https://gosycamores.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

We're a baseball school now, keep the train rolling! Nice to follow a winner!


----------



## Bluethunder

Sweep!!!

9-4 State is your final.  Really good series win.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Sweep!!!
> 
> 9-4 State is your final.  Really good series win.



Nice to follow this team, They know how to win!

We host Purdue (3-10) Weds., then The Citadel (6-8) for 3 next weekend. Keep winning!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Claim Third Road Series Sweep Sunday at Mercer*






MACON, Ga. - Indiana State baseball wrapped up its third weekend sweep on the road Sunday afternoon at OrthoGeorgia Park after defeating Mercer, 9-4. 

More...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'm ready for some nice weather and making it to a few home games.  These guys are pretty good, and attending games should be a fun trip to the Haute.


----------



## treeman

Don’t wanna jinx it, but in my time of being a fan I have never seen a # next to our name in ANY sport. Could this be the team to break that streak?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Don’t wanna jinx it, but in my time of being a fan I have never seen a # next to our name in ANY sport. Could this be the team to break that streak?



2015 football?


----------



## Sycamore624

Big one Weds at home against a struggling Purdue team but a win against a B1G 10 team is ALWAYS a nice win.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> 2015 football?



Apples to oranges comparing a FCS top 25 ranking to other sports; especially baseball where the southern states have a 90% market share of the rankings.


----------



## Sycamore624

New Top 25 polls are out....No Sycamores


----------



## Sycamore624

3/11 Poll

1	Vanderbilt	13-3	1
2	UCLA	11-3	2
3	Oregon State	12-1-1	4
4	Stanford	12-3	6
5	Florida	13-5	5
6	Mississippi State	15-1	7
7	Louisville	11-4	8
8	Georgia	14-2	9
9	Ole Miss	12-3	10
10	Florida State	13-1	11
11	Texas Tech	11-3	14
12	Texas	12-6	12
13	LSU	11-4	13
14	Arkansas	12-2	15
15	North Carolina	12-4	3
16	Coastal Carolina	13-3-1	17
17	East Carolina	12-5	18
18	Auburn	14-2	19
19	Texas A&M	15-3	20
20	NC State	15-0	22
21	TCU	9-5	23
22	South Carolina	13-3	24
23	Tennessee	15-1	25
24	Clemson	12-3	NR
25	Arizona State	15-0	NR
Dropped out: Michigan, Baylor


----------



## Bingoman

*Sycamores Ranked #4 in RPI*

The new baseball RPI rankings came out this morning and the Sycamores are ranked at #4! What great start to the season.
https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/baseball/d1/rpi


----------



## meistro

Sycamore624 said:


> New Top 25 polls are out....No Sycamores



And #4 rip, what’s up with that?


----------



## treeman

meistro said:


> And #4 rip, what’s up with that?



We are from Indiana, no way we can be good at baseball up here with pot holes, arctic air, and no palm trees.


----------



## JimMeyer72

Rpi is flawed this early in the year. It won't matter until after MVC play starts or after for us.


----------



## Buckhorn

JimMeyer72 said:


> Rpi is flawed this early in the year. It won't matter until after MVC play starts or after for us.



At least the Trees are getting their name tossed around in Baseball America:

https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/2019-college-baseball-top-25-chat-31119/

*Teddy Cahill*: Can we please not talk about RPI on March 11? The numbers are not anywhere near normalizing yet and won't really be viable until the end of the month.* I mean, 12-1 Indiana State is No. 4 in RPI*.* Should we be ranking the Sycamores ahead of the Sun Devils? (No disrespect to Indiana State, which is off to a great start.) *

I think it's funny that the AZ State fans are crying about being overlooked @ 15-0. Brought back memories of a 1988 NCAA Regional game hosted by the #1 ranked Sun Devils v. unheralded Evansville and their ace RHP, ANDY BENES. The rest is history: 

http://articles.latimes.com/1988-05-28/sports/sp-3615_1_andy-benes

"We were the 48th team to get into the NCAA tournament and they were #1 seed. So (the NCAA) sent us to Arizona State and we beat them on a Friday night in front of 7000 people. It was an amazing performance." 
- Jim Brownlee, UE HC


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I don't care about the relevance of RPI at this point.  What I do care about is seeing Indiana State mentioned in a discussion or poll with some of the nation's leading baseball programs.  You can't buy this kind of PR!  Go Sycamores!!


----------



## ISUCC

In the coaches poll Dallas Baptist and ISU are now ranked 31st and 32nd, so moving up

http://sportspolls.usatoday.com/ncaa/baseball/polls/coaches-poll/


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Host Purdue for Midweek Matchup Wednesday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball hosts in-state foe Purdue Wednesday afternoon at Bob Warn Field. First pitch is scheduled for 4 p.m. ET. Fans can watch the game on ESPN+, listen to the action on GoSycamores.com or follow along on Twitter (@IndStBaseball) for live updates.  

More...


----------



## Jackson0330

This team has talent everywhere and address the bullpen.  They're the most seasoned team in the MVC with a great coach.  It's a long season, but I believe they believe the conference is theirs for the taking, but they've got a tough schedule.  If they fair well they've positioned themselves for an at-large bid come tournament time. The difference from last year too this year is they're a lot tougher team with a lot of experience and they know they're good.  We'll see in the coming months.


----------



## meistro

If the rain holds off, I'll be there tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bluethunder

Purdue is an RPI killer this year.  Can't afford to lose this one.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We won 4-3. Now 13-1 this season. Thought the umps made a few one sided calls today in Purdue's favor and let their coaches dictate a couple of their calls which was irritating.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamorefan96 said:


> We won 4-3. Now 13-1 this season. Thought the umps made a few one sided calls today in Purdue's favor and let their coaches dictate a couple of their calls which was irritating.



Just win, baby!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Take Down Purdue in Midweek Action; Win Sixth Straight*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball picked up its sixth consecutive victory Wednesday evening at Bob Warn Field as the team took down in-state for Purdue, 4-3. With the win over the Boilermakers, ISU improved to 13-1 on the season. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Was closer than I thought it would be. But a win is a win. Not bad weather for mid March. I saw some friends and had a good time


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Welcome The Citadel for Weekend Series at Bob Warn Field*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball welcomes The Citadel for a three-game series starting Friday afternoon at Bob Warn Field. First pitch is scheduled for 2 p.m. Friday and Saturday while the finale will begin at 1 p.m. Sunday. Fans can catch the action on ESPN+ Friday and Sunday, listen to the action on GoSycamores.com or follow along on Twitter (@IndStBaseball) for live updates.  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Baseball Announces Updated Weekend Schedule*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball will once again alter its weekend schedule thanks to Mother Nature. Friday's series opener with The Citadel has been postponed with the two teams agreeing to a Saturday doubleheader beginning at 1 p.m. at Bob Warn Field. Sunday's series finale with the Bulldogs remains unchanged with a 1 p.m. start.    

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Polley throws a complete game with ten strikeouts. Sycamores win game one 5-1


----------



## ISUCC

FINAL: Indiana State 4, The Citadel 2. Sycamores win game two of the twinbill. Combined with its 5-1 victory in the opener, ISU's record is now 15-1, the best baseball start in school history. ISU wraps up the series at 1 p.m. tomorrow.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) March 16, 2019


----------



## ISUCC

Remember when I posted a screen capture of ISU being No. 1 in baseball RPI a few weeks ago? My caveat was that it was very, very early. It's still early, but games are piling up now and ISU is still among the nation's elite. ISU is in the top 10 in other national rankings too. pic.twitter.com/SRVfFqSNf4— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) March 16, 2019


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Sweep Doubleheader with The Citadel; Off to Best Start in Program History*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball is off to its best start in program history after a doubleheader sweep of The Citadel Bulldogs Saturday afternoon at Bob Warn Field. The Sycamores took game one of the day 5-1 before winning the nightcap, 4-2 to improve to 15-1 on the season. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Sweep!!!!

8-0 is the final.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Claim Ninth Straight Victory with Sweep of The Citadel*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball won its ninth-straight game Sunday afternoon as the Sycamores earned a weekend sweep of The Citadel Bulldogs with an 8-0 shutout at Bob Warn Field. It marked the fourth weekend sweep of the season as ISU continued to build on its program-best 16-1 start to the year. 

More...


----------



## treeman

Do we break the top 25 tomorrow? excited to find out!


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Do we break the top 25 tomorrow? excited to find out!



I would certainly think so, we'll see


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> Do we break the top 25 tomorrow? excited to find out!



Doubtful--baseball people all around the country are saying "I's just Indiana State".  Hey, we'll show them!  These Sycamores are for real!!

Let's keep it going Sycamores!


----------



## Buckhorn

While impressed w/ the record, the next 3 1/2 weeks will truly tell how good this squad is, w/ 11 of 14 games against Big Ten competition, and a perennial powerhouse of the MVC (Missouri State). Frankly, compared to prior ISU pre-conf seasons, this year has been a breather as far as QUALITY of competition is concerned.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Last week we were 32nd.  I do not think we will get to 25th this week.  Too many teams would have to drop for that to happen.


----------



## Sycamore624

Big one tomorrow at Bob Warn Field as IU comes to Terre Haute.

*IU Season Recap:*

* 11-8 Overall, 2-6 on the road. 
* IU has won 4 straight games (All 4 vs Cansius)
* IU has played a tough schedule. Losing 3 to Top 25 Tennessee, 3-8 to then #1 Oregon State, 5-6 to then #11 Coastal Carolina. IU beat #21 UConn 9-6
* IU's current RPI is 61 after being 34th last week


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Does anyone know how much money we spend on baseball per season?


----------



## ISUCC

27th in this week's USA today coaches poll
DBU and Illinois State are also receiving votes


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Conclude Homestand with Indiana Tuesday Afternoon*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball wraps up a five-game homestand Tuesday afternoon when the Sycamores welcome the Indiana to town. First pitch with the Hoosiers is scheduled for 4 p.m. from Bob Warn Field. Fans can catch the action live on ESPN+, listen to the action on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin and Brian Fritz on the call or follow along on Twitter (@IndStBaseball). For ticket information, call (812) 237-3737 or order tickets online HERE. 

More...


----------



## TreeTop

Sycamores were down 8-1 and have scored 9 unanswered.

10-8 Sycamores in the middle of the 5th.


----------



## Buckhorn

TreeTop said:


> Sycamores were down 8-1 and have scored 9 unanswered.
> 
> 10-8 Sycamores in the middle of the 5th.



11-8 now w/ Dungan's 2nd round-tripper. Harris also has 2 dingers w/ 6 RBI's.

https://d1baseball.com/conference/missouri-valley-conference

Ward pounded hard by IU in the 7th...grand slam HR by Dunham puts IU up 12-11. Ward w/ 5 R's & 3 hits in 2 1/3 IP. A mid-80's FB reliefer who can't keep his pitches DOWN is _chopped liver _in college baseball.

https://d1baseball.com/conference/big-ten-conference


----------



## ISUCC

well shoot, thought we were gonna tie it but that DP in the bottom of the 9th hurt. 

ISU loses 15-14


----------



## GoSycamores

*Hoosiers Edge Indiana State in Slugfest, 15-14*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball's nine-game win streak came to a close Tuesday afternoon at Bob Warn Field as Indiana used a ninth-inning home run to take the contest, 15-14. With the loss, the Sycamores fell to 16-2 while Indiana moved to 12-8 on the year. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Question: Were both teams playing their midweek pitchers in this game? My thoughts are that we were the better team, but we just let them get too big of a lead and it ended up being too much to overcome in the end. Disappointing loss, but it's baseball and losses like this are bound to happen.


----------



## Buckhorn

https://gosycamores.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=pitching

If the Sycs have any aspirations of climbing into the national polls, they've got to pull these games out of the hat. Besides, was IU NOT ISU's #1 baseball in-state rivalry? The "participation points" attitude shouldn't have figured into THIS game. IMO, Ward is not a late-inning reliever, as he doesn't have the velocity to keep a hitter off-balance. How often do you see a closer  with a mid-80's FB? He was a starting P for his 1st couple season, suffered tendonitis of the throwing arm last yr., thus his limited role this yr. Reminds me of ISU LHP RYAN KEAFFABER's career. Great "pitcher," but simply never had the velocity to take his game to the top of Div I ball and faltered down the stretch of his career.


----------



## Jackson0330

Great game.  All offense. What grit to comeback. Yeah, it sucks, but what pride and fight.  This team is for real...Today win, lose, or draw Indiana State wins overall.


----------



## meistro

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Question: Were both teams playing their midweek pitchers in this game? My thoughts are that we were the better team, but we just let them get too big of a lead and it ended up being too much to overcome in the end. Disappointing loss, but it's baseball and losses like this are bound to happen.



My guess is yes. Midweek games are usually “staff” days, where most of the pitching staff gets some work. The encouraging thing is, we can hit the ball.


----------



## sycamore tuff

The game mostly was pretty good baseball.  The one obvious downside was the pitching for both teams.  The ball sure carried good with a slight breeze.  The casual fan probably likes that kind of game but I would rather the score be able to be projected like a basketball ref signals the players number.


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> My guess is yes. Midweek games are usually “staff” days, where most of the pitching staff gets some work. The encouraging thing is, we can hit the ball.



Our top relievers threw the final 5 innings, giving up 7 runs:

Ward - 7 Appearances/2 Saves
Ridgway - 10/4
Grauer - 6/2   

As I mentioned before, we've had a "cupcake" schedule up to yesterday. If you don' believe me, look at DBU, UE & MSU's schedules:

DBU
http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2019/dbu.htm

UE
http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2019/ue.htm

MSU
http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2019/msu.htm

There's a simple reason why ISU is hitting 20 pts higher than DBU right now...:cheeky:


----------



## meistro

Cupcake schedule or not, 16-2 is pretty impressive and I'll take it all day, everyday. Can we not ever be happy with any success we have, without tearing it down?


----------



## TreeTop

meistro said:


> Cupcake schedule or not, 16-2 is pretty impressive and I'll take it all day, everyday. Can we not ever be happy with any success we have, without tearing it down?



AGREED!

And another Big Ten opponent coming up this weekend, on neutral soil.  I think the team is mature enough to put yesterday behind them and focus on this weekend's task.


----------



## JimMeyer72

I thought Jacksonville was a 2 seed and a 40 win team last year. Mercer is a strong program in their conference and Citadel was as far as I can see a return series from last season. Austin Peay should be top 2 in the OVC and beat Vanderbilt. I'm sure that the coach would love to travel and play all the huge baseball schools but guess what those schools want to play even worse teams that haven't even seen the outside until they get into the stadium. Everybody is looking to go south when the season starts so there is no shortage of teams willing to go get beat three times a weekend for the first month of the season. I'd say they've done well for a schedule I'd say wasn't made last fall. 

I agree with meistro there is so much negativity on this board. No wonder its the same people always replying to each other.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

No kidding! We're 16-2 and all of our games have been against D1 opponents. I don't care who you play at this level, starting out 16-1 isn't exactly easy.

I talked to a guy that helps out with the team today and he confirmed that both ISU and IU were both playing their midweek crews.


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> Cupcake schedule or not, 16-2 is pretty impressive and I'll take it all day, everyday. Can we not ever be happy with any success we have, without tearing it down?



...and the two (2) losses by high scoring 1-run games. I might be a tad hard on the boyz...:lol:


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Open Three-Game Set with Rutgers in Fort Myers Friday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball opens a three-game neutral site series with BIG 10 opponent Rutgers at City of Palms Park in Fort Myers, Florida Friday evening. Game two of the series is set for Saturday at 6 p.m. while the finale will begin at noon on Sunday. Fans can listen to the action all weekend on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin on the call or follow along on live stats or on Twitter (@IndStBaseball).  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Open Three-Game Set with Rutgers in Fort Myers Friday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. - Indiana State baseball opens a three-game neutral site series with BIG 10 opponent Rutgers at City of Palms Park in Fort Myers, Florida Friday evening at 7 p.m. Game two of the series is set for Saturday at 6 p.m. while the finale will begin at noon on Sunday. Fans can listen to the action all weekend on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin on the call or follow along on live stats or on Twitter (@IndStBaseball).  

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Polley w/ a 3-hitter through 6 innings as ISU holding a 1-0 lead. SO the final Rutgers batter w/ runners on 2B & 3B.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU just took the lead in the 9th, up 3-1 now, 2 outs, ISU batting.

Now going to bottom 9


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores pick up their 17th win, 3-1 over Rutgers, 2 more games this weekend in Florida


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Rally in the Ninth for Series Opening Win Against Rutgers*






FORT MYERS, Fla. - The Indiana State baseball team scored two runs in the top of the ninth to secure a series opening, 3-1 victory over Rutgers during a neutral site game at City of Palms Park in Fort Myers, Florida Friday night. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU catcher Max Wright received the "hot coals" treatment from Coach Hannahs in the top of the 9th, after doubling to drive in the final ISU run, then being off picked off 2B w/ only 1 out and a 3-1 lead. :razz:


----------



## ISUCC

Game 2 at 6pm today


----------



## JimMeyer72

Sycamores already up 5-0 over Rutgers


----------



## Buckhorn

Tight game again w/ ISU holding a 6-5 lead entering the 8th. 

https://scarletknights.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

ISU has been shutout since the 1st inning...


----------



## ISUCC

ISU wins again 7-5, if we can sweep tomorrow I'd think they'd move into the top 25 Monday, that despite losing a heartbreaker to IU this week


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Bullpen Shuts Down Rutgers to Secure the Series Victory*






FORT MYERS, Fla. - Indiana State baseball jumped on top of Rutgers with six runs in the first inning but it was the bullpen that combined to throw six shutout frames in a 7-5 victory that secured a series win over the Scarlet Knights Saturday evening in Fort Myers. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

Baseball keeps rolling along with another sweep, beating Rutgers 4-3 today. 

We'll see if the loss to IU hurt us when the new polls come out tomorrow.

I think we host Illinois this week


----------



## Parsons

Well done!


----------



## meistro

Oh no, I see the Sycamore wore black jerseys today. That’s sure to piss some people off, lol.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Earn Sweep Of Rutgers With Sunday Victory*






Indiana State secured their fifth multi-game series sweep of the weekend with a thrilling 4-3 win on Sunday afternoon in sunny South Florida over Rutgers. ISU jumped out to an early 3-0 lead, grabbed a late insurance run and the bullpen made it stand up in the later innings for the victory. 

More...


----------



## BlueBleeder

Because Rutgers is so low in the RPI the three wins against them actually hurt our own ranking, dragging our SOS down.  Illinois is in the top quadrant of teams so a win against them will help push us up again, we currently sit 17th in RPI as apposed to our 6 spot we held last week.


----------



## Buckhorn

Anyone see this score? Ouch...

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=257997


Current MVC Standings:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> Anyone see this score? Ouch...
> 
> http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=257997
> 
> 
> Current MVC Standings:
> 
> http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley



Wow, 30 runs. I was surprised to see Mo states record. Must have lost a bunch of guys from last year.


----------



## ISUCC

28th in the coaches poll this week, down 1 spot


----------



## GoSycamores

*Clay Dungan Named Missouri Valley Conference Player of the Week*






ST. LOUIS -- Indiana State's Clay Dungan was named the Missouri Valley Conference Player of the Week, the league office announced Monday afternoon. It marks the first weekly award for the Sycamores this season and the first time Dungan has won the award in his career. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Congrats to the Sycamore SS/ leadoff hitter, which is key to the ISU offense!

#'s of Tuesday's opponent in TH...the Big Ten Illini! TopRPI in Big Ten @ #5. IU is next @ #22. Sycs are #15.

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Illinois

https://fightingillini.com/schedule.aspx?path=baseball


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Host #25 Fighting Illini Tuesday at Bob Warn Field*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball welcomes nationally ranked Illinois to Bob Warn Field Tuesday evening for midweek action. First pitch between the Sycamores and the No. 25-ranked Illini is set for 6 p.m. Fans can follow the action live on ESPN Plus, listen to the game on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin and Brian Fritz on the call or follow along on Twitter (@IndStBaseball). For ticket information, call (812) 237-3737 or order tickets online HERE. 

More...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

GoSycamores said:


> TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball welcomes nationally ranked Illinois to Bob Warn Field Tuesday evening for midweek action. First pitch between the Sycamores and the No. 25-ranked Illini is set for 6 p.m. Fans can follow the action live on ESPN Plus, listen to the game on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin and Brian Fritz on the call or follow along on Twitter (@IndStBaseball). For ticket information, call (812) 237-3737 or order tickets online HERE.
> 
> More...



Will the ranking race cause either coach to alter their midweek lineup?


----------



## meistro

Sycamore Proud said:


> Will the ranking race cause either coach to alter their midweek lineup?



I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Buckhorn

With MVC play starting Friday @ MO St., I doubt that Coach Hannahs will deviate from his mid-week rotation, thus likely seeing another IU-like fireworks display. Should be GREAT GAME to watch...


----------



## TreeTop

I hope we have another great attendance (like we did for IU), I'll be watching some of it on ESPN+.


----------



## meistro

I’ll be there


----------



## Bluethunder

3-1 Sycamore win!  A very nice feather in our cap.  Nice job fellas!!


----------



## ISUCC

another good win, if we can win the Missouri State series maybe we swap places with Illinois and finally move into the top 25?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

20-2. That’s impressive, I don’t care who you are.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Take Down Nationally Ranked Illinois, 3-1*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team picked up its fourth-straight BIG 10 victory Tuesday night as the Sycamores defeated No. 25 Illinois, 3-1, at Bob Warn Field to improve to 20-2 on the season. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Really good game tonight. Was a little chilly, but a decent crowd. Good to see our pitchers do well. Our infield is solid. Keep improving guys. If we can go 2-1 this weekend, that will be big. If the weather is nice next Wednesday, I will head up to Purdue, visit with my son and watch the game. #Rolltrees


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was honestly a little surprised by the low scoring game tonight. I think we played our midweek pitchers today, so today was definitely encouraging after giving up 15 to IU. This was definitely a great win. If we keep winning this game could definitely help us get an at-large if we can't win the MVC tournament. Hopefully our attendance gets better going into April and May when it starts to really warm up. I was a little disappointed with the attendance tonight (there were more people at the IU game), but to be fair you kind of have to be a die hard to watch baseball when you have to wear a coat to go the games. I've tried to brave it with just a sweatshirt the past two games, but I've yet to make it without going back to the car to grab extra layers.

While I'm thinking of it, I wish ISU would put the "team accomplishments" (MVC titles, NCAA / CWS appearances) on the outfield wall between the "396 ft" markers. They are currently on the first base wall and I didn't even know they were there for the longest time and I'm sure a lot of people don't know they are there at all. It just seems like an odd place to put them. I know at Eastern Illinois they have their accomplishments on the outside wall and they are very easy to see.


----------



## Buckhorn

Ya, that was a sweet win. Surprised that it was a "pitching dual," given the nature of the weekly scheduling. Hopefully this weekend, we'll keep Bear's "frozen" in what must rank as one of their WORST season's ever thus far, as HC Keith Guttin struggles to find the right formula for success w/ this yrs. group. The Bears loss to #8 AR on Tuesday dropped them to 5-17!

https://missouristatebears.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=160

Guttin2018 Contract
https://www.news-leader.com/story/s...-guttin-receive-contract-extension/719617002/

Re: Bear's Early Slow Start
https://www.news-leader.com/story/s...ears-catcher-injury-hammons-field/2995399002/

Tues #8 Arkansas Loss
https://www.news-leader.com/story/s...kansas-razorbacks-take-care-bears/3282450002/

What's Wrong w/ MSU Baseball?
https://www.news-leader.com/story/s...-state-baseball-whats-wrong-bears/3267195002/


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Missouri State won't be down very long. I'm sure this is more of a "rebuilding year" for them than anything.


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycs Plugged for Phoenix, AZ Regional. DBU projected for Stanford:

https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/projected-field-of-64-32719/


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Open MVC Play with Missouri State this Weekend*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team will open Missouri Valley Conference play this weekend with a trip to Springfield to take on Missouri State. The series opener is scheduled for 7:30 p.m. ET Friday night. Saturday's contest is slated for a 3 p.m. start and the finale on Sunday will begin at 2 p.m. Throughout the weekend, fans can watch the action on ESPN3 or listen to the radio call on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin and Brian Fritz on the call. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Baseball’s Series Opener with Missouri State Pushed Up*






SPRINGFIELD, Mo. -- Due to forecasted weather in the Springfield area, Friday's series opener with Missouri State has been moved to a 3 p.m. CT/4 p.m. ET start. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Going to extras tied at 5. Come on boys, pull this one out.


----------



## ISUCC

really need to win this one, yeah, ISU, in general, has had no success against Missouri State in any sport, mens or womens, since they joined the MVC


----------



## Buckhorn

Going deep into the BP...could be  long weekend. Might've taken the 5-17 Bears a lil' too lightly...

https://missouristatebears.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> Going deep into the BP...could be  long weekend. Might've taken the 5-17 Bears a lil' too lightly...
> 
> https://missouristatebears.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting



Ya, using up a lot of pitching. I was afraid this would be a tough one.


----------



## meistro

Lucky to get out of that jamb. Got to get a run across this inning.


----------



## ISUCC

we blew it in the 9th, man on 3rd, no outs, and we don't score, ugh


----------



## pbutler218

Let's just hope the baseball team doesn't do what the basketball team did and start "choking" as soon as conference season starts. Missouri State is 5-18 for goodness sake.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> we blew it in the 9th, man on 3rd, no outs, and we don't score, ugh



That will give a coach gray hair.


----------



## ISUCC

oh well, lost 6-5, we had our chances, now just need to try to win the series. Again, ISU sports just have no success against MSU in anything


----------



## meistro

Man, that sucks. If we can win the next two, it will be a blip on the radar. We had our chances and couldn't capitalize.


----------



## BlueBleeder

My God how frustrating is this not being able to score runners from scoring position.....oh and getting picked off.  We seem to make a lot of boneheaded mistakes for a now 20-3 team....I guess the cupcake schedule helped hide them.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Walked Off in Extras in Series Opener at Missouri State*






SPRINGFIELD, Mo. -- The Indiana State baseball team dropped its Missouri Valley Conference opener to Missouri State Friday evening at Hammons Field, 6-5, after the Bears drove in the game-winning run in the 11th. With the loss, Indiana State falls to 20-3 overall and 0-1 in The Valley while the Bears snapped a seven-game losing streak to move to 6-18 and 1-0 in conference action. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> we blew it in the 9th, man on 3rd, no outs, and we don't score, ugh



No excuses, but in retrospect, "small ball" has never been a primary element in Coach Hannahs' offense. In this case, Means has avg+ speed on the base paths, and a "controlled suicide" (runner goes only if the bunt is well placed) would've been  a solid strategy! Maybe a case of thinking "too big" given the middle of the batting order and possible lack of bat control for the "controlled suicide" to be properly executed.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Baseball’s Saturday Matchup Postponed; Will Play Sunday Doubleheader*






SPRINGFIELD, Mo. -- Indiana State baseball will have to wait a day to even the weekend series as Saturday's game has been postponed due to inclement weather in the Springfield area. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

no game today d/t weather, they'll play 2 tomorrow


----------



## ISUCC

DH starts at 1pm on ESPN3 today, can we PLEASE win this series! Again, ISU sports teams rarely have any luck against MSU in any sport since MSU joined the MVC, mens or womens, we need to reverse this trend, starting today.


----------



## BlueBleeder

The trend continues as we just keep coming up with ways to fall short.  We can forget the notion of being ranked and any of the bullshit associated with top level teams.  Get it out of our heads we are a great team and go out and play like we have something to prove.  Why oh why cant Indiana State ever take advantage to put our university on the national map....in any sport....AAAGGGGHHHHH


----------



## ISUCC

And yet another disappointing start for another ISU team in MVC play, ISU falls to 0-2 with another loss to 6 win Missouri State (1-0)

I guess we won't need to check to see if we're in the top 25 tomorrow night.


----------



## ISUCC

BlueBleeder said:


> The trend continues as we just keep coming up with ways to fall short.  We can forget the notion of being ranked and any of the bullshit associated with top level teams.  Get it out of our heads we are a great team and go out and play like we have something to prove.  Why oh why cant Indiana State ever take advantage to put our university on the national map....in any sport....AAAGGGGHHHHH



Seriously, we just can't compete in the MVC in any sport, mens or womens. Our sports teams have success in non conference play, whatever the sport may be, then as soon as we hit MVC play we tank. Happens over and over and over


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This kind of crap is what makes me wonder why I bother with Indiana State at all. I’d like to actually support teams that don’t fall apart every freaking year. Maybe I need a new program to support...

Another ISU joke.


----------



## Bluethunder

I wouldn’t call two one run losses a tank. A lot of games left in the season. This one was some bad luck too. Several hard hit balls that we hit right at people. Also in the bottom of the 12th we executed a double play only to have the umps go back and say it was a foul ball. Hannah was ejected arguing the call but he was right to argue it. Not the only call that didn’t go our way but certainly gave MSU the game. Instead of no on and two out it became two on and no one out. We intentionally walked the bases loaded but couldn’t get a double play. 

Bad breaks, bad calls and bad luck. MSU has four hits in 12 innings and won.

The team is 20-4. All four losses by one run, three of them in extra innings and people are acting like we should just cancel the rest of the season after this weekend. WTH?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

There is a lot of overreactions here. The team is 20-4 and all four losses are by ONE run!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> I wouldn’t call two one run losses a tank. A lot of games left in the season. This one was some bad luck too. Several hard hit balls that we hit right at people. Also in the bottom of the 12th we executed a double play only to have the umps go back and say it was a foul ball. Hannah was ejected arguing the call but he was right to argue it. Not the only call that didn’t go our way but certainly gave MSU the game. Instead of no on and two out it became two on and no one out. We intentionally walked the bases loaded but couldn’t get a double play.
> 
> Bad breaks, bad calls and bad luck. MSU has four hits in 12 innings and won.
> 
> The team is 20-4. All four losses by one run, three of them in extra innings and people are acting like we should just cancel the rest of the season after this weekend. WTH?



You aren’t wrong, but I believe MSU was something like 5-18 going into this weekend. Cancel the season, not yet. But you can’t deny that ISU is notorious for setting us all up with very positive starts to seasons, only to fall apart once the MVC starts. It’s just a pattern that baseball has played right into. Maybe they straighten it out, but it would be totally ISU for them to go sub-.500 in the conference. 

And this is all sports, baseball just got my dander up because they shouldn’t drop two to a 5-18 team. I don’t care who they are. 

I hope, desperately, that baseball doesn’t “pull an ISU.”  Wouldn’t surprise me, though.


----------



## Buckhorn

Here's a couple reasons why I took ISU's 20-2 record going into Springfield, MO w/a grain of salt. #1 - It's called SOS (Strength of Schedule). 

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Indiana-State

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Missouri-State

The 2nd reason is that MO St.  suffered a couple major early season injuries:

1) Pitching staff ace;
2) Starting catcher. 

Here's a couple prior articles which I posted which addressed these issues:

Re: Bear's Early Slow Start
https://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...ld/2995399002/

What's Wrong w/ MSU Baseball?
https://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...rs/3267195002/

Today's game saw an old Hannahs Era ISU problem resurface: too many LOB's (12). There's no use getting runners on base if ya can't move 'em cross home plate! A few years ago we played OK St., and we were virtually "taken to the woodshed" on "How to play small ball." Not sure why the Sycamores NEVER integrated these principles into their system, given our high LOB %'s. It's exciting baseball that fans love, and a helluva lot easier than than trying to nourish a high team slugging %.


----------



## meistro

Good start to game 3. Up 4-0 after 1.


----------



## Buckhorn

10-0 now, going into the bottom of the 3rd. Someone must've put a space heater on the ISU bats to thaw 'em out between games!


----------



## pbutler218

Now this is more like it. Up 10-0!!


----------



## Buckhorn

Anyone know if the MVC has a 10 run "Mercy Rule" after 7 innings?

Found it:

The game shall be called if a team is behind by 10 runs or more and has finished its turn at bat in the seventh inning. The 10-run rule shall apply for nine-inning games only.

MISSOURI VALLEY CONFERENCE 2010 BASEBALL PROCEDURES
www.mvc.org/manual/baseball.pdf


----------



## ISUCC

and now we're gonna win game 3 by the run rule, up 12-0 here in the bottom of the 7th.

ISU wins 12-0


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> I wouldn’t call two one run losses a tank. A lot of games left in the season. This one was some bad luck too. Several hard hit balls that we hit right at people. Also in the bottom of the 12th we executed a double play only to have the umps go back and say it was a foul ball. Hannah was ejected arguing the call but he was right to argue it. Not the only call that didn’t go our way but certainly gave MSU the game. Instead of no on and two out it became two on and no one out. We intentionally walked the bases loaded but couldn’t get a double play.
> 
> Bad breaks, bad calls and bad luck. MSU has four hits in 12 innings and won.
> 
> The team is 20-4. All four losses by one run, three of them in extra innings and people are acting like we should just cancel the rest of the season after this weekend. WTH?



I don't think it's so much over-reacting as it is us fans wanting just ONE ISU team to start out conference play, in ANY sport, any gender, to go in and just win a game or series and show that yeah, we're gonna be contending for 1st place in the MVC. But just as both basketball teams did this past season (again), both baseball and softball have respectable non conference seasons, then tank right away once MVC play starts. 

now we know it's just the first series for baseball, but still, ISU should have won this series 3-0, MSU is arguably the worst team we've faced this season and they won 2 of 3.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Split Doubleheader with Missouri State Sunday*






SPRINGFIELD, Mo. -- Indiana State baseball split a doubleheader with Missouri State at Hammons Field Sunday afternoon. The Bears took the opener in 12 innings, 1-0, before the Sycamores earned a run-rule victory in game two, 12-0. ISU moved to 21-4 overall and 1-2 in Missouri Valley Conference action while Missouri State moved to 7-19 on the year and 2-1 in MVC play. 

More...


----------



## meistro

21-4 The 4 losses are by a combined 4 runs. Definitely disappointed we didn't win this series, but the way we responded in game 3 gives me hope that they learned a lesson. Looks like good weather for Wednesday's game at Purdue, so I'll be headed up to watch the game with my sons. Go Trees!


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> I don't think it's so much over-reacting as it is us fans wanting just ONE ISU team to start out conference play, in ANY sport, any gender, to go in and just win a game or series and show that yeah, we're gonna be contending for 1st place in the MVC. But just as both basketball teams did this past season (again), both baseball and softball have respectable non conference seasons, then tank right away once MVC play starts.
> 
> now we know it's just the first series for baseball, but still, ISU should have won this series 3-0, MSU is arguably the worst team we've faced this season and they won 2 of 3.



Let’s see where Missouri State finishes the MVC before we get too disappointed. They could end up in the top  half and then these losses aren’t as bad. Or they could end up in last place and losing these two will look really bad. Too soon to tell. 

Also let’s see where we are in the standings after a few MVC series. We are 1-2. Lots of baseball to still be played and plenty of time to recover. Losing a series at the start of the league season by one each time isn’t going to cause me a lot of stress. The cream rises to the top and right now DB, Illinois State, Evansville and us appear to be the cream.


----------



## bent20

GoSycamores has us at 22-3 and with wins in games two and three. I really, really need to stop going to that site for news. 

https://gosycamores.com/schedule.aspx?path=baseball


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I don't want to get too down because I think we will be fine, but losing 1-0 in 12 innings to a bad MO State team is a little discouraging.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Travel to Purdue for Midweek Matchup Wednesday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team will make a short trip north to West Lafayette Wednesday for a midweek tilt with Purdue. First pitch with the Boilermakers is scheduled for 6 p.m. from Alexander Field. Fans can watch the action live on BTN Plus or listen to the action on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin on the call. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

*MVC Weekly Notebook - April 1st*

http://mvc-sports.com/news/2019/4/1/Base_4_1.aspx?path=baseball


----------



## ISUCC

Top 9 at Purdue, tied at 3, ISU with runners on 1st and 3rd, no outs

Sycamores score 1 and win 4-3!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISU wins 4-3!!!


----------



## ISUCC

Michigan State is awful, but so was Missouri State, so hopefully we can have better luck against this MSU and sweep the series.

We're 6-1 vs the Big 10 and in first place in the Big 10.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Timely Hitting Pushes Sycamores Past Purdue to Sweep Season Series*






WEST LAFAYETTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team recorded the season sweep of Purdue Wednesday night on the road with a 4-3 victory over the Boilermakers to improve to 22-4 on the season and 6-1 against BIG 10 competition. The Sycamores also improved to 6-0 all-time at Alexander Field. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Just got back home from the game. My youngest is a senior at Purdue, so it was a good time to go see him, the game and then some Bruno’s pizza. First time I’ve ever seen a game at their new field. It’s really nice, and they had a good crowd. $2 tickets and $2 draft Bud light, can’t beat that. It was a little chilly, but we had a good time and got to see a good game. I thought we were gonna open it up a couple times, but too many guys looking at called third strikes. Glad to get the W. Go Trees!


----------



## Buckhorn

Nice to see Peru, IN native 2B Nolan Brimbury finally see his "day in the sun." A RS-Jr., he's done virtually everything imaginable for Coach Hannahs during his 4 yrs. and no doubt, will become an excellent coach at whatever level he chooses.  His Dad is HC @ Peru HS.

With his game-winning exploits surfacing in his "backyard" (Purdue), it had to make things that much more enjoyable!


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> Nice to see Peru, IN native 2B Nolan Brimbury finally see his "day in the sun." A RS-Jr., he's done virtually everything imaginable for Coach Hannahs during his 4 yrs. and no doubt, will become an excellent coach at whatever level he chooses.  His Dad is HC @ Peru HS.



I saw several people in Peru baseball sweatshirts there. Now I know why.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Continue BIG 10 Swing with Series at Michigan State*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball travels to East Lansing, Michigan for a three-game series with Michigan State at Kobs Field. First pitch with the Spartans is set for 6:35 p.m. Friday. The two teams will meet again at 4 p.m. Saturday before the series finale Sunday at 1 p.m. All three contest will air live on the Big Ten Network Plus. Fans can also catch the action on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin calling the action. 

More...


----------



## niklz62

When you play a 3 game series against someone, do any of the 3 games mean more than the other. I realize its all about your total record or winning the series but is there a game you always put your best team in the game?


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> When you play a 3 game series against someone, do any of the 3 games mean more than the other. I realize its all about your total record or winning the series but is there a game you always put your best team in the game?



Best pitcher is Friday, second best starter is Saturday and third is Sunday. At least most teams play it that way.


----------



## Buckhorn

Coach Hannah's also plays the % game, plugging LHB v. RHP, etc. There have been a # of times THIS season alone where this has been the case, depending on the comparative player skills & game situation. You see this more prominent among outfielders.

In Wednesday's game in the 9th inning, Purdue had a RHP (Johnson) on the mound so Brimbury (LHB) was a "natural" for  Hannahs, especially w/ the "Peruvians" notably in the crowd! Brimbury is also a "spray" line-drive type hitter, having the ability to hit the ball where it's pitched...thus the shot down the LF line on an outside pitch!


----------



## ISUCC

well crap, another one run loss in extra innings, we just have no luck vs teams named MSU


----------



## Buckhorn

Spartans demonstrated how "small ball" is played in the 10th, as ISU simply couldn't make the plays! ISU's Polley pitched an outstanding game, but the Syc's couldn't generate any runs. We had an opportunity in the 9th w/ Watkins on 2B w/ 1 out, but he was stranded amidst the meat of the ISU batting order.

https://msuspartans.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Btw, MSU is the WORST team in the Big Ten this season:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Big-Ten


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Suffer Extra-Inning Setback at Michigan State*






EAST LANSING, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team lost its third extra-inning affair in its last five games Friday night in the series opener with Michigan State, 1-0, in 10 innings at Kobs Field. All five of Indiana State (22-5) losses have been one-run games -- three in extra innings. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Suffer Extra-Inning Setback at Michigan State*






EAST LANSING, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team lost its third extra-inning affair in its last five games Friday night in the series opener with Michigan State, 1-0, in 10 innings at Kobs Field. All five of Indiana State (22-5) losses have been one-run games -- three in extra innings. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Gotta win these games


----------



## Jackson0330

No bats!


----------



## Buckhorn

Not sure if these elements crossed the mind of the Spartan HC, but I've previously touched upon the RHP Ward's lack of velocity (mid-80's) in late inning relief. Throw in his specialty - keeping the ball down, and you have a "perfect world for BUNTING. On the other hand, a 90's rising FB is very difficult to bunt, causing frequent pop-ups or poorly placed bunts w/ high off-the bat rolling speed, which are easier to field.

Btw, what's the deal? I checked the local East Lansing newspaper and couldn't find any coverage of our game w/ MSU...

https://www.lansingstatejournal.com/sports/

:laugh:


----------



## Buckhorn

Anyone see this Friday score down in E-ville v. Dallas Baptist?

https://gopurpleaces.com/news/2019/4/5/aces-baseball-stays-hot-rallies-past-dallas-baptist.aspx

Aces are slowly sneaking into MVC championship focus. In Gm #2 today and down 4-3 to DBU in bottom of the 8th, they jumped on poor pitching/defense for 8 runs...11-4 UE.

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycs nip MSU in Game #2, 2-1...pitcher's dual, w/ both sides only giving up 3 hits. Coach Hannah's moved Fegan to leadoff batter which seemed to payoff, dropping Dungan to #2 to help alleviate his slump. Now if we could only jump start Enriquez & Harris.:wacko:

https://msuspartans.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Down in E-ville, DBU salvaged the final game of the series by holding on for a 4-3 win. Aces were close to SWEEPING DBU!

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=pitching

Current MVC:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Even Series with Michigan State with Superb Pitching*






EAST LANSING, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team evened its weekend series with Michigan State Saturday afternoon with a 2-1 victory over the Spartans at Kobs Field behind a great pitching performance from junior right-hander Collin Liberatore. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

Didn't get to see or follow the game today, but great to get a close win, need to win the series tomorrow then get ready for two against Michigan this week


----------



## BlueBleeder

We are struggling right now, offensively.  Tyler Whitbread just had his worst outing of the year, not getting out of the 3rd.  Nearly every pitch was getting hit hard....hopefully the bats wake up soon!


----------



## pbutler218

Horrible outing in East Lansing. Hopefully better luck against Michigan.


----------



## ISUCC

Lost 6-0, another lost series to another MSU team, both MSU's with overall similar records. Not the end of the world, but disappointing, we're now 3-4 in our last 7 games, so somewhat of a slump here. At UM will be tough also


----------



## meistro

Very disappointing weekend. We are struggling mightily at the plate right now. Need to get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Series Finale with Michigan State Sunday, 6-0*






EAST LANSING, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team dropped its first weekend series of the season after being shutout for the third time in the last six games, 6-0, Sunday afternoon at the hands of Michigan State (7-22) at Kobs Field. 

More...


----------



## BlueBleeder

Except we dropped the weekend series before this one....I didn't even need to open the article to find a glaring mistake.  We are dropping the ball on and off the field....sheesh!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Series Finale with Michigan State Sunday, 6-0*






EAST LANSING, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team dropped its first nonconference weekend series of the season after being shutout for the third time in the last six games, 6-0, Sunday afternoon at the hands of Michigan State (7-22) at Kobs Field.  

More...


----------



## BlueBleeder

Anyone have any thoughts why the offense has suddenly hit a wall?  Do you think opposing teams have now learned how to pitch to us, or have we simply had all hitters have unavoidable slumps at the same time?  We haven't been the greatest at small ball this year, and that has seemed to couple with poor pitch recognition and plate protection.  No team fires on all cylinders all year, but the way we have abruptly stopped scoring in 5 out of 6 games is very concerning.


----------



## Buckhorn

BlueBleeder said:


> Anyone have any thoughts why the offense has suddenly hit a wall?  Do you think opposing teams have now learned how to pitch to us, or have we simply had all hitters have unavoidable slumps at the same time?  We haven't been the greatest at small ball this year, and that has seemed to couple with poor pitch recognition and plate protection.  No team fires on all cylinders all year, but the way we have abruptly stopped scoring in 5 out of 6 games is very concerning.



 I posted a similar response lat night, lost it as it "timed out." Essentially, we're facing better pitching. As you're aware, northern school pitching is always a month behind, thus the records of these teams can be deceiving. We'd better be ready for Ann Arbor, as the Wolverine staff is probably the best in the Big Ten. They have a LHP starter (Henry?)w/ 65 SO's in 45 IP! They also have a Lincoln Trail JC kid w/ 9 HR's & 9 Dbls. batting .368 (along w/ 4-5 others above .300. 

I think our squad is going thru the "black hole" phase of the batting season. We do this every year, and it may be tied to long bus rides/mental fatigue impacting that fine-tuned visual acuity of seeing the baseball. Who knows?

You mention "small ball" tactics, which become valuable tactics when not scoring runs. We've lost 2-3 games where this could've put us over the top, and Mich St killed us in one game w/ it! These are college kids, not 25 yr. old MLB players, and little things like bunt placement, defensive coverage/accurate throws CAN'T be taken for granted, thus the value of "small ball" as an offensive tool. 

Other than Sunday, we've been getting reasonably good pitching against the STRONGEST part of our schedule, so if the P's remain stable & we can score 4-5 runs & play our typical "D", things should level back out. Michigan will be the strongest test of the season for the Sycs.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Take On #24 Michigan in a Pair Midweek Games Starting Tuesday*






ANN ARBOR, Mich. -- Indiana State baseball will wrap up a nine-game road swing with a pair of games against #24 Michigan during midweek action. First pitch Tuesday is scheduled for 5 p.m. from Ray Fishers Stadium while Wednesday's contest is tentatively scheduled for a 5 p.m. start. Fans can catch the action online at GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin on the call or follow along on Twitter for live updates @IndStBaseball. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Syc/Wolverines tied @ 5 in the 6th inning:

https://mgoblue.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Ward enters in the last of the 6th & surrenders a 2-run homer. Sycs down 7-5.

Sycs go up by 1 in top of 10th - lead 8-7 w/ MI now batting!

Bottom of 10th, ISU turns a 4-6-3 DP to WIN! MI had runners on 1st & 2nd w/ 1 out. We needed this...way to clutch, Trees!


----------



## pbutler218

Nice win Sycamores!!


----------



## ISUCC

After losing 2 of 3 to lowly MSU this is a HUGE win for ISU, great job!! 2nd ranked Big 10 team we've beaten now

Tomorrow's game is only 7 innings.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Yes, nice win!  These 1 run games are entertaining, but not good for the blood pressure!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice to finally win a one run game. I know it’s not our first but seems like it sometimes


----------



## GoSycamores

*Jake Means Launches Sycamores Past #24 Michigan In Extras*






ANN ARBOR, Mich. -- The Indiana State baseball team picked up its second win over a ranked opponent Tuesday night as the Sycamores defeated No. 24 Michigan, 8-7, in 10 innings inside Ray Fisher Stadium in Ann Arbor. With the win, ISU improved to 24-6 on the season while the Wolverines dropped to 22-9. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Nice win guys


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU getting pounded today, 6-0 (ISU w/only 2 hits thru 4 innings)...

https://mgoblue.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=pitching


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> ISU getting pounded today, 6-0 (ISU w/only 2 hits thru 4 innings)...
> 
> https://mgoblue.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=pitching



Made a game out of it before the time limit. I thought time limits were for youth travel ball. I bet the guys are ready to get home for a while.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Fall to #24 Michigan in Six Innings During Midweek Finale*






ANN ARBOR, Mich. -- Indiana State baseball fell in a shortened travel curfew contest to No. 24 Michigan, 6-4, in six innings Wednesday night at Ray Fishers Stadium. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Need a home sweep this weekend.


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> Need a home sweep this weekend.



agreed, this is a must sweep weekend, Valpo is the worst team in the MVC, can not afford to lose any of the next 3


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> Made a game out of it before the time limit. I thought time limits were for youth travel ball. I bet the guys are ready to get home for a while.



Both coaches realize the seeding value of their post-season conference tournaments, so wisely capped game #2 to preserve pitching arms. Wednesday saw the end of the ISU bullpen, thus MI's early hammering of "nails into the Trees!" It was a good series against a TOP quality opponent. ISU must SOON start getting production from Enriquez & Harris, or see removal from the starting lineup, as too much liability in the heart of the batting order. Both have rested on early-season laurels, where ISU faced less-than stellar opposition. When they've struggled here lately against better pitching, so has ISU. "Cleanup" is so named for a reason, and is not an "0-fer" refuge. The less LOB's for ISU, the better the game results.

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_69f61872-7556-547a-914c-e87125e512e8.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Return Home for Weekend Series with Valpo*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- After a nine-game road swing and the Indiana State baseball team returns to Bob Warn Field for a three-game weekend series with Valparaiso starting Friday at 6:30 p.m. Saturday's first pitch is scheduled for 2 p.m. with the finale set for 1 p.m. Sunday. Fans can catch the action live on ESPN Plus Friday and Sunday while all three games will have audio streaming available at GoSycamores.com. 

More...


----------



## DyedBlue

I made the trip to the state of Michigan and saw four of the five games.
It is difficult to understand MSU's record considering how cleanly it played over the two games I saw.  MSU beat Notre Dame in its next outing BTW. 
The pitchers' ERA's were around 7 for both starters and yet and yet ISU could only muster 2 runs over 3 games and seldom put any pressure on MSU.  
         ISU was similarly very solid in the field and the only error of game one led to squeeze play that resulted in the MSU victory.   One would have thought it was game 7 of the World Series by the MSU reaction on that play.   They were very hungry for a win. 

On the way out, the MSU fans were quite polite and noted that ISU looked very good defensively.   It was truly a shame that stellar pitching performances by ISU went unrewarded.

I must add that the MSU multi-sport complex is much nicer overall than Michigan's.   It is spacious and well laid out.   Friday night was the first night game in MSU history as the 1.4MM USD lighting system had just finished installation in late March.   It is a great system in that the lights are blocked from the spectators' eyes so one has an excellent view of balls hit into the air.   I must presume that this also applies to fielders not losing high fly balls in the lights.
  In contrast, UM's baseball field is literally squeezed on all sides of the outfield by other facilities and lacks any pastoral feeling.   The park itself is fine and with the prevailing winds blowing strongly towards LF/LCF it is a bit of a launching pad.

Winning both games at UM was within grasp.   The inability to bring home any runs in the first two innings proved fatal in a mid-week game in which runs were going to be scored.   It would have been great to have had a chance to play out those last three at bats, but everyone in the stands new about the 7:30 pm drop dead time even if some in the dugout did not.   It would again have taken 8 or more runs to register a win in a 9 inning affair.   Fun (or painful) to watch with all that offense.

UM's lineup is very impressive physically, especially in spots 1-5.   (Jordan Ngowu at 6'3" and 235 lbs was all over the bases).  Extremely athletic and putting up big numbers.  It is easy to understand why they are leading the Big 10 right now.   The mid-week pitching did not overly impress me, but I am sure they held out #'s 1-3 for conference games.

All in all, I had a good trip seeing close, competitive games for not much money.   As a "non-connected fan", I shall probably do it again, but perhaps in a more southerly direction.


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU's next weekend (4/19) opponent @ Evansville:

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...-ahead-key-series-against-indiana/3422133002/

How many people knew that former MLB All-star Scott Rolen was Director of Player Development?


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Baseball Announces Updated Weekend Schedule*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will once again alter its weekend schedule thanks to Mother Nature. Sunday's series finale with the Crusaders has been canceled due to impending weather. Saturday will now feature a doubleheader beginning at 1 p.m. at Bob Warn Field. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

ISU wins 13-2 in 7 innings, ideally we run rule Valpo all 3 games this weekend.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Valpo did not look good tonight. I almost felt bad for them. It probably should have been 3-1 at the very worst at the end of the 1st. I think all of our 7 scored runs in the 2nd inning came after we already had 2 outs. They just couldn't do the basic things: catch ground balls, fly balls, etc.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Run-Rule Valpo to Open Weekend Series, 13-2*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball used 13 runs in the first two innings to run-rule Valparaiso in the series opener Friday night at Bob Warn Field. With the victory the Sycamores improved to 25-7 overall and 2-2 in Missouri Valley Conference action while the Crusaders moved to 6-22 on the year and 1-6 in MVC play. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Saw this in the E-ville paper today re:  a local IU transfer to ISU who'll be eligible NEXT year:

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...-transfers-indiana-university-isu/3434655002/

Fri night's MVC Scoreboard:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/scores-live?type=Missouri Valley&date=2019-04-12


----------



## ISUCC

Winner game one 8-0, game 2 shortly.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sweep!!!!!

11-5 is the winning score in game three


----------



## ISUCC

HUGE game at Vanderbilt this week


----------



## Buckhorn

Good to see the sweep over the WORST squad in the MVC. It's easy to lose focus in these type games, especially on the heel of a tiring road trip.

Now to get primed for Vandy in Nashville on Tuesday. Ranked #7 last week:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Vanderbilt


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Claim Sixth Weekend Sweep of the Season After Finishing Off Valpo*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team picked up its sixth weekend sweep of the season after taking both games against Valparaiso during Saturday's doubleheader at Bob Warn Field. The Sycamores opened the day with an 8-0 shutout before taking the nightcap 11-5. With the victories, ISU improved to 27-7 on the year and 4-2 in Missouri Valley Conference action. 

More...


----------



## Jackson0330

They did what good teams do.  They took care of business. That's what a good coach and a veteran team does.  The sky's the limit with them and they control their fate heading forward.  They're primed for a championship.


----------



## Buckhorn

In-conference life gets much tougher than Valpo (#230 RPI) after the Vandy game. ISU has 3-game series w/ the following remaining, which will play BIG in determining MVC seeding & possible NCAA at-large bid: 

@UE - .240 BA is the real hangup for this club, but pitching wise, they rank #4 below DBU w/ a 4.16 ERA. They're also just behind #1 ISU in team "D" by .001. 

@IL St - .292 BA is #1 in MVC. Pitching is only avg, w/4.92 ERA. Swept MO ST this weekend @ H.

@ DBU - .277 BA (just above ISU). Pitching on paper may look so-so w/ 3.84 ERA, but don't forget their RPI/SOS!

Bradley - .285 BA is #2 in MVC. Pitching has 2.06 ERA (#1 in MVC). They're 3rd in fielding % @ .974. Always a slow starter, HC Elvis Dominguez is always "in the hunt" @ the end.

http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2019/lgteams.htm


----------



## Bingoman

Last season at this time we were 19-15 and now we're 27-7 this season. What great improvement!


----------



## TreeTop

I saw on Warren Nolan that our overall SOS is 222.  I really hope that doesn't hurt us with our at-large chances.

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Indiana-State


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> I saw on Warren Nolan that our overall SOS is 222.  I really hope that doesn't hurt us with our at-large chances.
> 
> http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/schedule/Indiana-State




The best way to defeat the SOS; win the freakin' Valley; don't focus on aiming for an at-large bid


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Face #6 Vanderbilt in Midweek Tilt Tuesday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team will travel to Nashville for a midweek matchup with No. 6 Vanderbilt Tuesday evening at Hawkins Field. First pitch with the Commodores is scheduled for 7:30 p.m. ET on SEC Network Plus. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Dungan Earns Missouri Valley Conference Player of the Week*






ST. LOUIS -- Indiana State's Clay Dungan was named the Missouri Valley Conference Player of the Week, the league office announced Monday afternoon. It marks the second weekly award for the Sycamores this season and the second time Dungan has won the award in his career. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Well deserved...*should go top 30 MLB Draft as a 2B*. Started out this season w/ a "dry glove," but must've stumbled upon some neatsfoot oil, lately helping to anchor the MVC's #1 defense! Leadoff hitter is the toughest spot in the batting order, but Dungan ranks #6 in BA, #2 in Runs Scored, #4 in hits, tied for #5 in HR's, #4 in SLG%, #4 in TB's and #3 in OB%. He's having a great final season!


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamores down 3-0 in the 3rd inning. All Vanderbilt runs scored with 2 outs in the 2nd inning. Pitching change took place.


----------



## ISUCC

Lose 7-1, pretty much no contest tonight


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Midweek Matchup with #6 Vanderbilt, 7-1*






NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Indiana State dropped its midweek matchup with No. 6 Vanderbilt, 7-1, Tuesday night at Hawkins Field. The Sycamores didn't reach base until the fifth inning of play and finished with a season-low three base hits in the loss. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Midweek Matchup with #6 Vanderbilt, 7-1*






NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Indiana State dropped its midweek matchup with No. 6 Vanderbilt, 7-1, Tuesday night at Hawkins Field. The Sycamores didn't reach base until the fifth inning of play and finished with just three base hits in the loss. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycs will return to "earth" v. UE & MVC play Friday night. Vandy is simply "out of our league," as the phrase is so commonly heard. As one strongly familiar w/ Florida HS Baseball, I noted where Vandy recruits the Sunshine State thoroughly, to wit:

* IFer Harrison Ray is from Lake Brantley HS (Orlando) & played AAU ball for former MLB All-star Chet Lemon's Juice squad, winning back-back AAU National Championships. Lemon had a son who played HS ball @ Florida Air Academy (Roby Enriquez's HS alma mater) w/ Prince Fielder. Lemon also runs the Florida AAU State & National Tournaments.

* CFer Isaiah Thomas is from Miami Palm Beach Gardens HS, one of FL's top HS programs. He's also cousin to former NBA player Tim Duncan.

* 1Ber Julian Infante is from Miami Westminster, also historically at the top of FL's HS programs. In fact, TOMMY JOHN was once a PITCHING COACH at his school, which was FHSAA Champ when Infante played.

* LHP Michael Sanborn hails from Tampa Jesuit HS, which traditionally gets the "cream of the crop" in the Tampa Bay area. They also were FHSAA Champs.

This Vandy matchup was well scheduled, following the 32 run explosion/3 game sweep over the MVC bottom dweller VALPO last weekend. It shows ISU where we truly stand amidst the Division I "tall timber."

The UE series will see the Aces playing their best after being swept four (4) straight to IU last weekend. They def. Murray State last night in KY, 16-14. The Racers play an MVC-like schedule. It should be noted that UE lost to Vandy 5-4 early season, swept Bradley 3 weeks ago in Peoria (1-0, 4-2, 6-4) and ALMOST swept Dallas Baptist @ home a couple weeks ago (8-3W, 11-5W, 4-3L).


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores and Evansville Change Weekend Schedule*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will change its weekend schedule for the second-straight week as heavy rain in the Midwest continues.   

More...


----------



## ISUCC

This was in today's Indy Star online, usually this is a kiss of death, so I hope we don't lose the Evansville series this weekend! 

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...history-college-world-series-buzz/3331744002/


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Take on MVC Leading Aces in Weekend Series in Evansville*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball heads to Evansville to take on the Missouri Valley Conference leading Aces in a three-game weekend series. Due to weather, the series will begin Saturday with a doubleheader starting at 2 p.m. ET with game two following approximately 45 minutes afterwards. The Sunday finale is also set to start at 2 p.m. ET from Braun Field. Fans can catch the action all weekend on ESPN Plus or on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin and Brian Fritz on the call. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Weekend Baseball Schedule Altered Again for Sycamores and Aces*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- For the second time this week, Indiana State baseball's weekend schedule has been altered due to weather. The Sycamores will now play a lone Saturday game against the Aces beginning at 6 p.m. ET/5 p.m. CT from Braun Stadium in Evansville. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Weekend Baseball Schedule Altered Again for Sycamores and Aces*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- For the second time this week, Indiana State baseball's weekend schedule has been altered due to weather. The Sycamores will now play a lone Saturday game against the Aces beginning at 6 p.m. ET/5 p.m. CT from Braun Stadium in Evansville. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Game #1 @ UE -* Sycs down 6-2 in bottom of 8th*. ISU ace starter Polley had control problems, walking 4 of his 6 total in the bottom of the 5th. He seemingly was uncomfortable w/ his delivery landing foot. If this was so, why didn't Hannahs or Tiegs approach the HP Umpire and request the ground crew to rework the mound between innings? 

ISU will now be w/ their backs against the wall in tomorrow's DH. Also, given late inning errors by ISU, UE will overtake them as the #1 MVC Defensive squad.

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=pitching


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores lose 6-2

the only way to the NCAA is by winning the MVC tournament now. Despite the good season, they're just going to need to win the MVC tournament.

We're 7-7 in out last 14 games, this is not the time to be playing .500 ball


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Here we go again. Different sport, same song.


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Here we go again. Different sport, same song.



yep, Golden even tweeted out forget about any at large bid to the NCAA's. ISU needs to worry about staying out of the "Thursday night" version of having to play an extra game just to make the MVC post season tourney.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Series Opener to Evansville, 6-2*






EVANSVILLE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball opened its weekend series against Evansville with a 6-2 loss Saturday night at Braun Stadium. The setback moved the Sycamores at 27-9 overall and 4-3 in Missouri Valley Conference action while the Aces improve to 19-15 and 6-1 MVC play. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

I disagree w/ Golden...still a lot of baseball yet to be played, and the opportunity to flash a lil' brilliance entering the MVC Post-Season. IL State, Bradley, DBU and tomorrow's DH v. UE Sunday.

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I think we still have a chance, but our chances are definitely diminishing. DBU last season got an at-large with a 40-19 record. We have 15 games left (plus MVC tourney). I will say any chance we have is over if we lose any game next weekend to SIU. They are an RPI killer just like Valpo. Our RPI is 51st and 9 of our next 15 games are against teams with better RPI's. So there's a chance to improve, but there is also SIU. Bradley is in the 80's right now, but they aren't exactly a killer.


----------



## Hooper

IndyStar curse strikes again...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.indystar.com/amp/3331744002


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Bradley is in the 80's right now, but they aren't exactly a killer.



They might not be a "killer," but they're still a "darkhorse." In their series w/ DBU in Dallas concluded last night, they won the opener Friday night 2-1 , lost game #2 Saturday by "mercy rule," and were nipped by a single run in game #3. 

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/4...letes-sweep-of-doubleheader-over-bradley.aspx

http://mvc-sports.com/calendar.aspx?path=baseball

We essentially have control of our own destiny. If we win BOTH games Sunday, I'll still be hopeful. If UE wins the series, the odds drop dramatically. I've read about all this "mental toughness & maturity" & "best team in ISU history" crap in the newspaper. I want to see it from the dugout & playing field, which is where the records are sculptured.

We had our #1 pitcher on the mound yesterday...one of the top ERA's in the MVC, and he struggled w/ 6 'friggin walks because of the mound conditions. There was NO EXCUSE to ignore this situation by the coaching staff and risk injury. As a former HS Umpire in Chief, when a coach requests to re-groom the mound area, NO PROBLEM. The pitcher can also DIRECTLY make the request. It's the responsibility of the HOME school to provide a safe playing field, and the umpires to enforce this.

I'm also not a fan of ISU's "platooning" system based upon the opponent's RH or LH pitcher. Saturday, here's what ISU had in the starting lineup against the Aces RHP:

#5 slot - Chris Ayers (LF)      .115 BA      
#7         Mitch Barrow (DH)   .125 BA 
#8         Dane Tofteland (1B) .188 BA

https://gosycamores.com/documents/2019/2/15/Season_Statistics_Overall.pdf

Like I said, we have control of our own destiny. It's a lil' late in the season to be playing "footsie." Funny, but it was the Aces who baited the Sycamores into committing errors yesterday.
----------------------------------

Question: Does anyone know anything about the status of LHP Tristan Weaver? Is he being RS this season?


----------



## ISUCC

win game one today 8-2! Need a sweep!


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU RHP 6'4" Liberatore scatters 9 hits over 8 IP. *He NOW leads the MVC w/ 7 wins.* Not sharp by any means, but kept his poise & allowed the ISU "D" to work for him w/ 2 DP's. 

Good to see Romero Harris back @ DH, where he's CLUTCH w/ runners on base. He was 1/3 & an RBI in the cleanup slot. 

Huntley started in LF, but committed a "lazy error" late in the game, which allowed a UE run to score, and was only 1/4 at the plate. 

Tofteland solidified his starting role @ 1B, going 2/5 w/ a HR & 3 RBI's.     

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Rubber game of the series coming up!


----------



## pbutler218

Blew a 4-1 lead. Now tied in the 5th inning.


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamores win 6-4 and win the series!!!


----------



## meistro

Huge wins today! Way to go guys.


----------



## Buckhorn

Now in a 3-way tie for 2nd! LOL

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley

Game #3 line:

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Sycs blew multiple opportunities late in the game. Still haven't mastered "small ball." Guess we never will, if we haven't after 40 games.:hypnotized: Harris was 0/5, so we still haven't found the solution to the DH. ISU simply must get production from that spot! In the 7th w/ Dungan @ 2B & 1 out, Harris pops out on the 1st pitch. WTF? 

In the 6th, we had runners on 2B & 3B w/ 1 out and PH Fegan for Ayers (who isn't a bad bunter). Fegan hits a GB to 3B, who throws out the ISU runner @ home. We ultimately end up_ stranding 2 runners w/ NO RUNS in the inning._  Sorry people, but this is not SMART baseball.

I propose that Coach Hannah's designate M-TH as "Small Ball Week" prior to SIU's arrival in TH. It's now or never...

Trib-Star Writeup of Sunday DH:
https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_69c0d10d-e809-550b-9c4a-095fc7f377f3.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Sweep Sunday Doubleheader to Claim Series Win at Evansville*






EVANSVILLE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball earned a series win Sunday afternoon with a doubleheader sweep of Evansville at Braun Stadium. The Sycamores picked up an 8-2 victory in the opener before taking the nightcap, 6-4. ISU improved to 29-9 on the season and 6-3 in Missouri valley Conference play while the Aces fall to 19-17 overall and 6-3 in MVC action. 

More...


----------



## JimMeyer72

Buckhorn said:


> They might not be a "killer," but they're still a "darkhorse." In their series w/ DBU in Dallas concluded last night, they won the opener Friday night 2-1 , lost game #2 Saturday by "mercy rule," and were nipped by a single run in game #3.
> 
> https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/4...letes-sweep-of-doubleheader-over-bradley.aspx
> 
> http://mvc-sports.com/calendar.aspx?path=baseball
> 
> We essentially have control of our own destiny. If we win BOTH games Sunday, I'll still be hopeful. If UE wins the series, the odds drop dramatically. I've read about all this "mental toughness & maturity" & "best team in ISU history" crap in the newspaper. I want to see it from the dugout & playing field, which is where the records are sculptured.
> 
> We had our #1 pitcher on the mound yesterday...one of the top ERA's in the MVC, and he struggled w/ 6 'friggin walks because of the mound conditions. There was NO EXCUSE to ignore this situation by the coaching staff and risk injury. As a former HS Umpire in Chief, when a coach requests to re-groom the mound area, NO PROBLEM. The pitcher can also DIRECTLY make the request. It's the responsibility of the HOME school to provide a safe playing field, and the umpires to enforce this.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of ISU's "platooning" system based upon the opponent's RH or LH pitcher. Saturday, here's what ISU had in the starting lineup against the Aces RHP:
> 
> #5 slot - Chris Ayers (LF)      .115 BA
> #7         Mitch Barrow (DH)   .125 BA
> #8         Dane Tofteland (1B) .188 BA
> 
> https://gosycamores.com/documents/2019/2/15/Season_Statistics_Overall.pdf
> 
> Like I said, we have control of our own destiny. It's a lil' late in the season to be playing "footsie." Funny, but it was the Aces who baited the Sycamores into committing errors yesterday.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Question: Does anyone know anything about the status of LHP Tristan Weaver? Is he being RS this season?



Can we please not act like the Aces were not ranked 30th or something in RPI entering the series. It's baseball and teams don't win every game no matter what or how anyone pitches or hits. Also you have to get those players in the lineup to get something going heading toward the end of the year, regardless of there average. 

Weaver is apparently rehabbing a hernia from what I heard.


----------



## Buckhorn

Article re: 2016 ISU MLB draftee, _*Hunter Owen,*_ who played 3B/RF for ISU during his career. 

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...l-grad-aaron-barrett-reacquainted/3499555002/

Total College/Pro Career:

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?ID=174581


----------



## Jackson0330

It's baseball.  Any team can get hot at any given time.   One thing for sure the team is resilient and even if they don't win the tournament or get an at-large at least they tried and represented the school well.  This bunch will have something to say at the end of the year.  Don't count them out.  Too much talent for them to not make a statement in the tournament would be a surprise.  When's the last time you can say that about the basketball program?


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

Is anyone else worried about the player roster for next year? Not a lot of freshmen or redshirted players on the roster for next year. It seems to me that Coach Hannahs is trying to coach himself up to a new conference (lots of Big Ten teams on the schedule).


----------



## Buckhorn

SycamoreRedbird said:


> Is anyone else worried about the player roster for next year? Not a lot of freshmen or redshirted players on the roster for next year. It seems to me that Coach Hannahs is trying to coach himself up to a new conference (lots of Big Ten teams on the schedule).



He works his JC contacts in IL, IA & KS pretty hard every yr. I've noticed that he's not shown much interest in Frosh, as we get very few that are MVC-ready and polished enough to contribute.

As far as "coaching up," might not be such a bad idea after this season. I'm sure that he could positively impact a number of programs which have far more "play $$$" than ISU. Besides, those long bus rides get old.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreRedbird said:


> Is anyone else worried about the player roster for next year? Not a lot of freshmen or redshirted players on the roster for next year. It seems to me that Coach Hannahs is trying to coach himself up to a new conference (lots of Big Ten teams on the schedule).



 Next year will be a rebuilding year. Coach Hannahs isn’t trying for a new job, he’s just trying to win now.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> Next year will be a rebuilding year. Coach Hannahs isn’t trying for a new job, he’s just trying to win now.



Agreed--he may be the is likely the only coach now at ISU that may be a career Sycamore.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Baseball to Honor 1979 MVC Championship Squad During Saturday’s Alumni Day*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball welcomes back its alumni during this weekend's series with the Salukis. During that time, Indiana State Athletics will also honor the 1979 team -- the first ISU baseball team to win a Missouri Valley Conference Championship. 

More...


----------



## Jackson0330

GoSycamores said:


> TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball welcomes back its alumni during this weekend's series with the Salukis. During that time, Indiana State Athletics will also honor the 1979 team -- the first ISU baseball team to win a Missouri Valley Conference Championship.
> 
> More...



Nice retro pic. Those were Great Uni's.  They had the best basketball uniforms along with I.U.'s back in the 70's. Should of never changed the design, colors, or the mascot.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jackson0330 said:


> Nice retro pic. Those were Great Uni's.  They had the best basketball uniforms along with I.U.'s back in the 70's. Should of never changed the design, colors, or the mascot.



Right ...  Because we all know the school colors are blue, white and red... 
 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Buckhorn

Coach Warn had only been @ ISU 5 yrs. since replacing Coach Rendel, so give 'em a break. He was likely still in "limbo" from his SIU dayz :lol:, which was a good era for SIU Baseball!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Host Southern Illinois During Alumni Weekend*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will welcome back alumni this weekend at Bob Warn Field as the Sycamores host Southern Illinois. The three-game set is scheduled to begin Friday at 6:30 p.m. All games will be streamed live on ESPN3 while fans can also listen to the action on GoSycamores.com. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Golden column on MVC Baseball:

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_5c6fd739-46c6-55cd-932b-342c23201145.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Weather Forces Changes for Saturday’s Baseball Game*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball's Saturday contest with Southern Illinois has been moved to a 12 p.m. ET start at Bob Warn Field due to impending weather in the Wabash Valley. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

ISU wins game 1 tonight 6-3 over SIU, this is a must sweep series.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Polley Dominant in Series-Opening Victory Over Southern Illinois*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State's Triston Polley struck out a career high 11 batters in a series-opening victory against Southern Illinois Friday night at Bob Warn Field to open up Alumni Weekend. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

7-2 victory today.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Liberatore Two-Hits Salukis to Clinch Series Victory*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball claimed a series victory over Southern Illinois Saturday afternoon as former players and coaches lined the third-base line for Alumni Day. With a 7-2 win over the Salukis, ISU picked up its ninth weekend series win this season and improved to 31-9 and 8-3 in Missouri Valley Conference play. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Sweep!

7-4 victory for the trees.


----------



## ISUCC

needed that for sure, will be interesting to see if the sweep gets them off the "first 4 out" list. Really need to beat Illinois when we play them again Weds. 

Then our next 3 series are against Illinois State, Dallas Baptist, and Bradley, all who are contending to win the MVC. Will ISU baseball rise up to the challenge or fade away into the sunset? These are HUGE series coming up folks.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Three-Run Homer by Fegen Lifts Sycamores to Seventh Weekend Sweep*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball claimed its seventh weekend sweep of the season Sunday after defeating Southern Illinois, 7-4, to close out Alumni Weekend at Bob Warn Field. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Just finished watching the final DBU/IL St. game, won by DBU 11-4. They lost game #1 Friday night 9-8, but "Mercy Ruled" the Redbirds Saturday 13-3. Needless to say, they pounded IL State's pitching staff! 

Last 2 games, the DBU bullpen threw 7 1/3 IP and surrendered only 2 runs. 

ISU needs to JUMP ON Redbird pitching next week, and the rest will take care of itself. Polley & Liberatore are throwing well, and Ward & Grauer are showing they can throw shutout innings out of the BP. I'm not sure if I'd stay w/ Whitbread as a #3 starter, as he's been hit hard the last few times out, thus requiring LONG inning relief and stressing ISU pitching depth.

DBU-IL St Highlights:

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/4...s-from-dbus-13-3-win-over-illinois-state.aspx

As far as Illinois, it'll be great to beat 'em, but I guarantee Coach Hannahs won't use any of his top P's going head-head Friday against the team we're tied w/ for 1st place in the MVC now!

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley


----------



## bent20

What a great season. Ten games to go. Can we get to 40 wins?


----------



## Buckhorn

Nice goal, but given the forthcoming two (2) away series v. DBU & IL State and a tough final home series v. Bradley, I'll be happy @ 7-3! Our pitching staff will surely be tested, going against three of the top hitting teams in the MVC!

http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2019/lgteams.htm

***Btw, what's nice about playing away @ DBU, they have their own FREE in-house webcast, thus not requiring an ESPN3 subscription! Without a doubt, a 1st class operation. Luv that new ('18) scoreboard of theirs!

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2017/1...owcase-video-board-in-2018.aspx?path=baseball


----------



## TreeTop

Buckhorn said:


> ***Btw, what's nice about playing away @ DBU, they have their own FREE in-house webcast, thus not requiring an ESPN3 subscription! Without a doubt, a 1st class operation. Luv that new ('18) scoreboard of theirs!
> 
> https://dbupatriots.com/news/2017/1...owcase-video-board-in-2018.aspx?path=baseball



And the Sat May 11th game will be broadcast on ESPNU.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Liberatore Named Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week*






ST. LOUIS -- Indiana State's Collin Liberatore has been named the Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week, the league office announced Monday afternoon. It marks the third weekly award for the Sycamores this season and the first for Liberatore. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Not too enthused about the 9:30 PM (EST) game time...this may not end until after 1:00 AM! Almost as bad as the MVC Post-season game a few yrs. ago in Terre Haute, which lasted until what, 2:00 AM? Simply not a good formula for SAFETY in a game involving a 90 mph fastball leaving the bat @ 110 mph!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Travel to Champaign for Midweek Finale with Illinois*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will look for the season sweep of Illinois Wednesday night in Champaign. First pitch with the Illini is set for 7 p.m. ET from Illinois Field. Fans can watch the action on BTN Plus or listen on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin on the call. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Note the following:
*
THE ARM OF APRIL*
Collin Liberatore dominated the month of April on the mound for ISU. In four starts, the junior allowed just four runs in 32.2 innings for a 1.10 ERA. The right-hander struck out 19 and walked just seven while allowing just 16 hits and holding opponents to a .147 average against. 
----------------------------------------
The big question for the RHP Liberatore - if success continues,  will he stay at ISU for his final season if drafted reasonably high by MLB?


*A SPECTACULAR SENIOR SEASON*
Tyler Ward has seen action in 15 games out of the bullpen his senior season, currently with a 5-1 record and a 1.99 ERA. The right-hander has pitched 40.2 innings and allowed just nine earned runs while striking out 30 and walking just eight. He is second on the team with four saves and third in wins. In April, Ward saw action in six games, with a 0.51 ERA and a 4-1 record. Opponents scored just one earned run against Ward in 17.2 innings. 
---------------------------

It should be noted that Ward was a starting pitcher for 3 yrs. until he developed a case of "tendonitis" in his throwing elbow. He's best @ long relief (not to exceed four (4) innings). He generally keeps his pitches down (ground balls) and is always near the zone. 

---------------------------


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois is playing at SIU tonight, it's 2-2, on ESPN+


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISUCC said:


> Illinois is playing at SIU tonight, it's 2-2, on ESPN+



7-2 Salukis at the end of 7. Hopefully SIU can hang on and win. Got to pull for our conference foes and apparently if SIU wins it helps our RPI by 5 and if SIU loses it hurts our RPI by 4.

Update: SIU wins 12-3 and ends their 10 game losing streak. Hopefully Illinois plays bad tomorrow against us too.


----------



## ISUCC

watched that too, SIU with a pretty easy win over the #20 Illini

Our next 7 games will go a long way in determining if we can get an at large bid to the NCAA, if needed


----------



## Buckhorn

LOL - I'm not even gonna waste time examining the box of the SIU-IL game. It's obvious that the Illini weren't on their toes for this one, throwing some guys who'd been in the "storage freezer" most of the year. SIU had 8 SB's...how many v. ISU last weekend for the WHOLE series? I will give the Saluki's credit though, as they lead the MVC in SB's w/ five (5) times that of ISU and are 7th in the Nation: 

Stolen bases 
1.  	Southern Illinois	108  	   
2.  	Dallas Baptist   	64  	   
3.  	Illinois State   	53  	   
4.  	Bradley   	        39  	   
5.  	Missouri State  	33  	   
6.  	Evansville   	31  	   
7.  	Indiana State   	21  	   
8.  	Valparaiso   	9 

NCAA SB Ranking:
https://www.ncaa.com/stats/baseball/d1/current/team/493 

https://thesouthern.com/sports/coll...cle_8bda3e7a-7852-5215-994c-7e749a53e997.html


----------



## TreeTop

Illinois' probable starting pitcher tonight is Snarskis.

https://fightingillini.com/news/201...-final-homestand-wednesday.aspx?path=baseball

https://fightingillini.com/documents/2019/2/15/season.pdf

Based on his stats alone, it would APPEAR that we should be able to jump on him early and often.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Tied 2-2 in the 7th. Meanwhile SIU is currently crushing Murray State tonight as well. At least they are figuring things out after playing us which feels like a new trend when it comes to ISU athletics.

Update: 5-2 Illini lead at the end of 7. We misread a flyball and Illinois scored two runs off of it. It should be 3-2 Illinois. Unfortunately we only have 3 hits up to this point, so our chances aren't too good. Fortunately this game won't hurt our 
RPI or our standings in the MVC.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Late Rally Leads Illini Past Sycamores to Split Season Series*






CHAMPAIGN, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball saw its five-game winning streak come to a close Wednesday night after falling to Illinois, 5-2 on the road. After the Sycamores tied the game at two in the seventh, the Illini scored three runs in the bottom of the inning to claim the win and split the season series.   

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Late Rally Leads Illini Past Sycamores to Split Season Series*






CHAMPAIGN, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball saw its five-game winning streak come to a close Wednesday night after falling to Illinois, 5-2 on the road. After the Sycamores tied the game at two in the seventh, the Illini scored three runs in the bottom of the inning to claim the win and split the season series.   

More...


----------



## TreeTop

Bummer we couldn't get this win.

Big series this weekend!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores and Redbirds Battle for First Place in MVC*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will travel to Normal to face Illinois State this weekend in a three-game series. Both the Sycamores and Illinois State enter play atop the Missouri Valley Conference at 9-3. First pitch is set for Friday at 6 p.m. ET from Duffy Bass Field. Saturday's action is set for 3 p.m. ET and the finale will begin Sunday at 2 p.m. All three games are scheduled to air on ESPN Plus. Fans can also listen to the action on GoSycamores.com free-of-charge. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Game tomorrow starts at 6 PM ET (5 PM CT). I think there's a good chance I'll be driving up for tomorrow's game. I was also checking out how much tickets are to the game and Illinois State doesn't charge anything to attend their games.


----------



## Buckhorn

Hope ISU swings the bat helluva lot better than Wed/ night v. the Illini. Got a feeling that we're gonna need to score some runs (7+) each game. IL St/ leads the MVC w/ just under a .300 TEAM avg, 28 pts above ISU.

Just down the road from Bloomington-Normal, I see that IU is @ Illinois this weekend. Hoosier invasion...

https://fightingillini.com/schedule.aspx?path=baseball&


----------



## ISUCC

Lost game one 4-3 tonight.


----------



## Buckhorn

Out hit 17-5..._ISU's ace (Polley) tagged w/ 12 hits in 6 IP._ Gonna be a l-o-n-g series if the Sycs can't get more offensive production. *We're not playing the Valpo's & SIU's anymore.* 

Our "D" choked in the 9th inning, thanks to some aggressive Redbird baserunning. That's what it's all about - FORCE the "D" to make the play..."separates the cream from the milk."

Anyone look @ our individual team batting avgs lately? Dungan's dropped about 50 pts. the last three weeks, and he's our lead-off. We've got DBU & Bradley waiting the next couple weeks...

Sycs need to go longer in the count, especially in _late innings._ We're putting up way too many zero's! Also need to battle & fight pitches off. _We're "soft" in the batters box!_ Twenty (20) SB's on the year isn't gonna rattle too many pitchers (or the opposing "D"). Need to _enhance our base running_ intensity - make the "D" aware of our presence - GET IN THEIR HEAD, not just go thru the motions. When runners become a serious entity in a pitcher's mind, the divided focus impacts a batter's opportunity to capitalize off of a _poorly located pitch_. Btw, IL St's pitcher (Headrick) went the full 9, throwing only 115 pitches. The Sycamore staff threw 147 pitches.

SIU 8
UE 6

https://siusalukis.com/news/2019/5/3/baseball-siu-takes-opener-from-evansville-8-6.aspx


----------



## GoSycamores

*Redbirds Walk Off Sycamores to Take Series Opener*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball dropped its series opener to Illinois State, 4-3, in walk-off fashion Friday night at Duffy Bass Field. The Redbirds recorded two singles in the ninth before pinch runner Jeremy Gaines took third on a wild pitch and scored the game-winning run on the same play on a throwing error. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was at the game today and we were lucky we were even in it in the 9th. Illinois State out hit us 17-5. Our batting is not very good right now and is definitely concerning considering the teams we are now going to be facing. On defense we dig ourselves too many holes and today we got lucky to dig ourselves out of those holes..... well until the 9th. Then we made ourselves a hole and threw an error to end the game.

Funny thing is that had it not been for the blown call at 3rd base earlier in the game we would have been up 3-2. But I'm honestly not even mad about that. Illinois State outplayed us today and deserved to win this game. Hopefully we can rebound and win the next two. DBU struggled with the Redbirds their first game, but then steamrolled them the next two. But it also takes hitting the ball to score.

I'm still happy with the season we've had, but it would be nice to finish the season strong and not fall off a cliff at the end of the season.


----------



## Buckhorn

While browsing Baseball America yesterday, I noticed this feature on Mississippi State's new ball field. Well, at least we can dream...it's all about establishing a CULTURE.

https://www.baseballamerica.com/sto...-field-is-the-new-palace-of-college-baseball/


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamores putting it to the Redbirds 9-0 in the 5th inning so far!


----------



## Buckhorn

Need to get another run and call it a day after 7!


----------



## Bluethunder

13-1 is the final. Wish we could use ten of those runs for tomorrow’s game. 

Need to get it done tomorrow and win the series.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Even Series with Illinois State with 13-1 Road Win*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Every player in the starting lineup scored a run Saturday afternoon at Duffy Bass Field as the Indiana State baseball team defeated Illinois State, 13-1 to even the weekend series. ISU outhit the Redbirds 16-7 in the game and scored four runs in three separate innings en route to the victory. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> 13-1 is the final. Wish we could use ten of those runs for tomorrow’s game.
> 
> Need to get it done tomorrow and win the series.



I agree. With the RHP Whitbread not showing much sharpness of late, I wouldn't hesitate to go w/ our long relief artist, Tyler Ward, early if needed. We need Sunday's win to be primed for DBU next weekend.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Missouri State beat DBU in both games today (4-3 and then 6-0), so apparently we're not the only team that had issues with the Bears. Tomorrow's game is for sole possession of first place.

Good win today by our guys. I definitely wasn't expecting to see us win by 12.


----------



## Buckhorn

Worth noting: The Bears series win over DBU was in Springfield, MO, where ISU's series loss to the Bears was in TH on ISU's home field. As always, looks like MO ST has finally found the right formula to challenge for the MVC Post-Season and this year, possibly rob a team of an at-large bid...if THEY make the Tournament, as they appear to be headed toward participating in a play-in game as the Missouri Valley Conference changes up its postseason tournament in 2019. The Bears are currently in sixth place in the MVC when teams fifth-through-eighth play in a single elimination game to qualify for the double-elimination tournament.  

Interesting side notes re: DBU-MSU series:

* Patriot pitching is ranked No. 10 in the nation in strikeouts per nine innings (10.2) and No. 18 in strikeout-to-walk ratio (2.86), leading the Missouri Valley Conference in both categories. MD Johnson and Jordan Martinson are tied for the MVC lead in strikeouts at 78. Johnson leads the MVC in strikeout-to-walk ratio at 5.20 and leads the Valley and is ninth in the nation with a WHIP of 0.87. 

* Patriots lead the MVC with 50 home runs and 1.14 home runs per game. But in Game #3,  they extended their homerless streak to four games, the sixth such streak since 2016.

* The LHP Martinson (6-3) moved into second place in DBU's Division I era in strikeouts with* 247*, third in innings with 257.2, and tied for fourth in wins with 19. He defeated MO ST in the opener, 6-1 Thursday.

*Game #2 Saturday's 4-3 DBU loss to the Bears, MD Johnson moved into second place in DBU's Division I era in both innings pitched (273.0) and strikeouts (*248)*.

*Game #3 Saturday's 6-0 Bears win v.  6'4" LHP Davis Swab (2-4), the Patriots were shut out on one hit for the first time in the _Division I era_.

ISU Saturday Win:


Catch made by IL St CFer John Rave late in the game Saturday. 

https://goredbirds.com/news/2019/5/...f-series-to-sycamores-13-1.aspx?path=baseball

My guess is that IL ST will throw their 6'4" LHP, COLTON JOHNSON today, given the success they had Friday night w/ their 6'6" LHP Headrick. See: 

https://goredbirds.com/documents/2019/5/3//ILS_Season_Stats.pdf?id=12306


----------



## JimMeyer72

I was at the game yesterday. A great performance from Liberatore pitching back by the bats coming alive. It was nice to see. Game today is for first place in the MVC. 

Also the series with MoState was in Springfield. ISU has lost one game at home this season and that was to the Hoosiers.


----------



## Buckhorn

Thanks for the correction on that series v. the Bears, which we lost 2 out of 3 early season. 

I see where IL ST is going w/ the 6'3" LHP Matt Walker today (3-6), 5.15 ERA & .279 BA. Better for the Sycamores...


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamores win 6-1!!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

6-1 good guys!!!!!

Tyler and Tyler combine for a two hitter. Way to step up. 

First place all alone. 

Enjoy it guys. Another big series next weekend!


----------



## TreeTop

Game over, man! Sycamores in first place in the MVC!


----------



## meistro

Great weekend for the Trees!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Earn Series Win Over Redbirds; Sit atop MVC Standings*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball claimed a series victory after defeating Illinois State Sunday afternoon, 6-1, at Duffy Bass Field. With the win, Indiana State moved into sole possession of first place in the Missouri Valley Conference. 

More...


----------



## Gotta Hav

Finally found the time to watch the Trees on ESPN+ today. 

I just wanna say WOW, and fellow Sycs, how much fun is it to watch a Sycamore Team play with an edge, and a Chip-On-Their-Shoulder!!!

And to Buckhorns credit, the announcers couldn't give enough kudos to the Trees for their Small Ball play today. Maybe people are reading Syc Pride!  LOL!


----------



## Jackson0330

They dominated and put the MoVal and the NCAA on notice.  They finally turned the corner and believe they're the best team in this league at the present time.  Get by DBU and Bradley and your talking at large regardless of the tournament.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

If the season were to end today I think us (RPI 29), Dallas Baptist (RPI 33), and Illinois State (RPI 31) are all very deserving of at large bids. Our league as a whole is ranked 6th in RPI. If we can finish the season 4-2 and win a couple of games in the MVC tourney I really like our chances. That would put us at 40 wins.


----------



## Buckhorn

Gotta Hav said:


> Finally found the time to watch the Trees on ESPN+ today.
> 
> I just wanna say WOW, and fellow Sycs, how much fun is it to watch a Sycamore Team play with an edge, and a Chip-On-Their-Shoulder!!!
> 
> And to Buckhorns credit, the announcers couldn't give enough kudos to the Trees for their Small Ball play today. Maybe people are reading Syc Pride!  LOL!



It's easy to sit in the corner of the dugout and just let 'em swing away...that's why MLB bores me to death. I've always preferred a style that's aggressive, utilizing the various bunts, hit & run and aggressive baserunning that FORCES teams to MAKE THE PlAY. There's a helluva difference between pre-game/inning warmup drills and the live action REAL DEAL. Nothing rubs me more than to look @ a box score and see 10+ LOB's in a game!


----------



## treeman

At this point it’s pretty clear the MVC has 3 teams that are deserving of an NCAA bid barring a complete collapse by any said team. Now what really pisses me off about the NCAA is that the MVC has proven they are a top conference regularly and this year is no exception. But it’s still in question whether we get 3 in even though we are the 6th ranked conference. For comparison the American was the 6th rated basketball conference this past year and got 4 teams in the tourney their NETs: 4, 25, 30, 56. Pretty comparible computer numbers to ours except for the 4 obviously. 

If the NCAA is fair the MVC gets 3 bids. 
My head is telling me we get 2 bids. 
And if a perfect storm happens we could get 4.


----------



## bent20

I really want to see us win the conference now.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Liberatore Earns Second-Straight MVC Pitcher of the Week Honor*






ST. LOUIS -- Indiana State's Collin Liberatore has been named the Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week for the second-straight week, the league office announced Monday afternoon. It marks the fourth weekly award for the Sycamores this season and the second for Liberatore. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

The hottest pitcher in the MVC right now! Let's hope he's up to the challenge against the ever-pesky baseball minds of DBU this weekend on ESPNU.

In Div I Baseball's current issue, a Michigan supporter referenced the loss to ISU while leveraging the Wolverine program:

https://d1baseball.com/rankings/col...a-stays-on-top-oklahoma-state-vaults-back-in/


----------



## Buckhorn

treeman said:


> At this point it’s pretty clear the MVC has 3 teams that are deserving of an NCAA bid barring a complete collapse by any said team. Now what really pisses me off about the NCAA is that the MVC has proven they are a top conference regularly and this year is no exception. But it’s still in question whether we get 3 in even though we are the 6th ranked conference. For comparison the American was the 6th rated basketball conference this past year and got 4 teams in the tourney their NETs: 4, 25, 30, 56. Pretty comparible computer numbers to ours except for the 4 obviously.
> 
> *If the NCAA is fair the MVC gets 3 bids. *
> My head is telling me we get 2 bids.
> And if a perfect storm happens we could get 4.



Well, we know that "fairness" is not a term in the the NCAA vernacular, so expect only the MVC Regular Season & Tournament Champs to get bids. While there are four (4) consistently "good" teams in the MVC this season, how does this compare NATIONALLY with the "warm weather" conferences, which are well known for beating each others brains out?  

Has anyone checked the Shox Baseball out lately? 

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/American-Athletic


----------



## Buckhorn

Tonight on *ESPNU @ 7 PM est, #2 Vandy @ #3 Louisville*. The Cards SS is the younger bros. of 2014 ISU C Mike Fitzgerald. Let's hope the Sycamores upstage these two Saturday night v. DBU (also on ESPNU).

Last week's Baseball America "Field of 64" had ISU in the Louisville Regional:

https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/projected-field-of-64-5119/

**Btw, if ya wanna get a "sneak preview of the DBU squad, they play S.F. Austin tonight @ 6:30 cst on their FREE Webcast:

https://dbupatriots.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=216

Final: Vandy 6 L-Ville 2
https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...top-5-match-up-against-vanderbilt/1127478001/

Final: DBU 11 S.F. Austin 0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8e2bUBuVH0&feature=youtu.be

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/5...ng-rally-powers-patriots-to-win-over-sfa.aspx
- *Includes forthcoming ISU series review.*


----------



## Buckhorn

*John Means (Jake's older bros.) - Baltimore Orioles LHP (Rookie)*

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?ID=165353

Oriole's Stories (1 Day Old):

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...aping-up-to-be-another-100-loss-orioles-team/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/toddka...t-future-with-baltimore-orioles/#6a67082b2792


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Travel to Dallas Baptist for Pivotal Valley Series*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will make the trek to Texas for a weekend series with Dallas Baptist. First pitch on Friday with the Patriots is set for 7:30 p.m. ET from Horner Ballpark. Game two of the series will air live on ESPNU Saturday, resulting in a 9:30 p.m. ET start time. The two squads will wrap up the weekend tilt Sunday at 3 p.m. ET. Fans can catch the Friday and Sunday game on the Patriots All-Access while all three games will air on GoSycamores.com with Luke Martin calling the action. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Tonight begins the BIGGEST series of the season for the Sycamores! Here's the DBU Preview:

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/5/9/dbu-baseball-preview-vs-indiana-state.aspx

****Game Time: 7:30 est*

****Warm-up Show: 30 min pre-1st pitch*


----------



## ISUCC

anyone else watching? Wow, this is a FIRST CLASS broadcast, very nice!


----------



## Buckhorn

DBU is a 1st-class operation...

I've watched the whole game. Last play by LFer Huntley to catch a FOUL ball deep allowing a runner from 3B to tag is a FUNDAMENTAL mental error by an outfielder.

Also not happy about Hannahs decision to bring the inexperienced Fry in relief of Polley w/ the Sycs down by 3. His throwing error on a bunt allowed runners to be at 2B & 3B. Reminds me of a boxing mach & "throwing in the towel." Fry had pitched in three (3) innings all season. WTF?

The fly ball miscue in short LF (where SS/LF/CF all haphazardly converged) should've also been called by the oncoming LFer. ISU "D" choked TWICE in the bottom of the 7th.

Now we bring in Morales, who's pitched 6 innings all year. Now down 10-2...Wonder why the "D" fell apart? Lack of _team focus_...caused by the piss poor ISU mound relief rotation 

https://dbupatriots.com/sidearmstats/baseball/individual;team=away;category=pitching


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Honestly if we don't win the MVC this season DBU would be my second choice. We are very lucky to have them in our conference even if we do seem to struggle against them every season. This broadcast is probably the best broadcast I've ever watched Indiana State play on. Also as a Christian, their motto "Champions for Christ" is something I can get behind.

Hopefully we have better luck tomorrow. As of late, I have more faith in Libertore's pitching than Polley's to be honest.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Patriots Use Strong Defense and Five-Run Seventh to Take Opener*






DALLAS -- Indiana State baseball dropped the series opener to Dallas Baptist Friday night at Horner Ballpark, falling to the Patriots by its largest margin of the season, 12-2, in eight innings. The Sycamores fall to 34-12 overall and 11-5 in Missouri Valley Conference action while DBU move to 34-15 and 10-6. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Honestly if we don't win the MVC this season DBU would be my second choice. We are very lucky to have them in our conference even if we do seem to struggle against them every season. This broadcast is probably the best broadcast I've ever watched Indiana State play on. Also as a Christian, their motto "Champions for Christ" is something I can get behind.
> 
> Hopefully we have better luck tomorrow. As of late, I have more faith in Libertore's pitching than Polley's to be honest.



Polley, because of his delivery which bundles so much inertia in his late throwing motion, requires a well-groomed mound for proper balance at the conclusion of his pitch. If you noticed last night, he struggled all evening w/ this "Pro Turf" artificial mound, which CANNOT be groomed to fit the dynamics of a pitchers follow-through. Look @ photo here-in...reminds me of a mound that Coach Rendel might've built back in '70 for use in the Arena! Btw, Polley had similar problems w/ the UE mound, which is NOT artificial, but had a "landing hole" favoring the UE starting hurler.

Anyone have any ideas WHY the coaches went w/ two (2) inexperienced relievers after Polley was pulled (6th) and we were down by only 3 runs w/ three at-bats left? I actually would've pulled Polley after the 4th, when he was in 80's on his pitch count & struggling w/ control. There wasn't much to gain by leaving him "to the dogs" and a PC @ 115.

Tonight's a new day (?)...it'll be interesting to see what (if any) impact the late start time for ESPNU will have on player performances.

https://dbupatriots.com/news/2019/5...t-in-series-opener-against-indiana-state.aspx


----------



## TreeTop

Hoping Hannahs went with the two inexperienced relievers so he has his "real" bullpen available with full rest for the next two games.  Can't imagine he'll use either of those guys tonight or tomorrow.  Maybe he's counting on Liberatore going deep tonight and Ward going for extended innings on Sunday.


----------



## Buckhorn

He used Fry in relief @ Illinois for a short stint because he's from the "area," but no offense to Fry (or Morales), they had no business going against a team like DBU w/ ISU battling for an MVC Championship. We were down 3 w/ Martinson's pitch count high (he was pulled in the 7th), so ya never knew if DBU's reliever's could hold the fort. I just think this decision sent a clear signal to ISU's players of "giving up the ship," thus their lethargic play afterwords.


----------



## Buckhorn

Game #2 - https://dbupatriots.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Redbirds Back @ #1:
http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley


----------



## Bluethunder

Well didn’t take long for this game to get away from us. Three unearned runs (so far) in the bottom of the second. The way ISU is swinging the bats so far in this series three runs might as well be ten.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We're down 3-0 already at the end of 2 innings. Illinois State destroyed Bradley 14-1 today so they are currently half a game up on us.

The prediction on Warren Nolan is that we get swept by DBU, and win 2 of 3 against Bradley with a final RPI of 30 (currently 29th). 

DBU is projected to win out and finish with an RPI of 23, while ILST is projected to lose all of their remaining conference games (I seriously doubt that) and finish 34th. The Redbirds should at least finish 2-2 in MVC play IMHO. Unfortunately for them they play SIUE Tuesday and they are an RPI killer (241) should they lose.

I still believe that the MVC should be a 3 bid league this year. Now whether it will be or not is a different story. Getting blown out by DBU in multiple games isn't going to help ISU's case any.


----------



## Bluethunder

DBU in baseball is to NDSU in football and Creighton in basketball. 

No matter how good of a team we have or think we have, these programs always found a way to bring us back to reality in their respective sports. 

DBU is just on another level compared to us. Every time we play them we don’t just lose we get blown out. 

Down 5-1 in the 4th. Sigh. Was really hoping we would get one win against them. Not feeling very confident that will happen. Just as likely we will get run rules for the second game in a row.


----------



## Jackson0330

DBU playing their best.  State didn’t come to play.  All talk and no play makes State a very dull at-large. Now they have to win the tournament.  They only have themselves to blame.  When the going gets tough the tough get going.  Again, no bats! DBU gets all the breaks and everything is going their way as usual.


----------



## Bluethunder

biggest series of the year and we are about to get mercy ruled twice in a row. Sigh

Outscored 19-3 so far. Should have stayed home.

Like I said above, any year that people think we have a good team, DBU always proves them wrong. Year after year State seems to be batting practice for them. 

Good night all, I’ve seen enough.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Fall to Dallas Baptist as Patriots Clinch Series Win*






DALLAS -- Dallas Baptist used three unearned runs in the second inning to take an early lead before adding five more runs throughout to secure a series win over Indiana State, 8-1, Saturday night at Horner Ballpark. 

More...


----------



## pbutler218

Pretenders. All too familiar theme when it comes to Indiana State athletics.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

pbutler218 said:


> Pretenders. All too familiar theme when it comes to Indiana State athletics.



About to get their 3rd at large bid in 7 years for NCAA Tourney. Pretty successful if you ask me. Also sending players to MiLB and MLB. Most successful athletic program of the major sports at ISU, keep it up Coach Hannahs!


----------



## Buckhorn

That at-large is not a lock by any means. If we get swept today to DBU, lose 2 out of 3 to Domingez/Bradley @ home next weekend, and bow out EARLY in the MVC Post-season, then the Sycamores might be on the Selection Committee's "chopped liver" recipe.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Buckhorn said:


> That at-large is not a lock by any means. If we get swept today to DBU, lose 2 out of 3 to Domingez/Bradley @ home next weekend, and bow out EARLY in the MVC Post-season, then the Sycamores might be on the Selection Committee's "chopped liver" recipe.



Lansing isn't coaching baseball, I have faith in Hannahs


----------



## meistro

For sure, not good so far. Salvage a win today and 2/3 next week, and we’re ok.


----------



## Bluethunder

meistro said:


> For sure, not good so far. Salvage a win today and 2/3 next week, and we’re ok.



That's a big if. Not sure we can stop DBU from scoring and if the bats don't wake up not sure we can take 2/3 from anyone.


----------



## Buckhorn

W/ ISU having trouble scoring runs v. DBU, we missed an opportunity to execute "small ball" strategy in the top of the 3rd. Fegan was on 1B w/ Dungan AB & 0 outs. Why not sacrifice him to 2B to erase any DP possibility + position for a score? Instead, Dungan strikes out w/ his bat on his shoulder and the next batter (Means) hits into a 4-6-3 DP. ISU has yet to have a runner reach 2B.

3 run homer by DBU puts the Sycs in the hole...again (Top of 4th).

https://dbupatriots.com/watch/?Live=1107&type=Live

***ISU has had the 1st batter of innings #3-5 reach 1B. Finally in the 5th, had a runner reach 2B. Obviously, not a "small ball" kinda team.

6-0 now...Ward in relief and throwing as if someone gave him a "wedgie" in the bullpen! No control whatsoever...28 pitches - 3 runs/2 hits/1 BB in 1 inning.

Sycs reach pay dirt finally in the 7th. Only multi-run inning since the 1st inning of GM #1.

Anyone see the final play at the top of the 7th, ISU had runners @ 1st & 3rd w/ 2 outs. Tofteland SO, but the DBU catcher dropped the pitch. Had Tofteland not "abandoned his effort to go to 1B" because of walking toward the dugout, the runner that crossed the plate would've scored because the ball was still alive and we'd down only 6-4!

After this game's loss, ISU will be 1-11 in games @ Dallas since DBU joined the MVC. Sycs were outscored in the series, 27-6.


----------



## Jackson0330

Well, this team turned out to be fools gold.  It’s too bad, because DBU isn’t any better then they are. They choked plan and simple.  Very unbecoming of the most experienced team in the Valley and utterly embarrassing for them. I love Hannah’s, but it makes you wonder if he can ever get over the hump.   One thing is for sure.  They let him down.


----------



## Bluethunder

Now have been out scored 26-3 this weekend.

We MAY get an at large, but no one should be expecting one.  You show up in a battle for first and get outscored by that margin, you lose the right to complain when the committee picks someone else.  

26-3, and it ain't over yet.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Buckhorn said:


> Anyone see the final play at the top of the 7th, ISU had runners @ 1st & 3rd w/ 2 outs. Tofteland SO, but the DBU catcher dropped the pitch. Had Tofteland not "abandoned his effort to go to 1B" because of walking toward the dugout, the runner that crossed the plate would've scored because the ball was still alive and we'd down only 6-4!
> 
> .



I don't believe a run can score when the batter is thrown out at 1st.


----------



## Buckhorn

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't believe a run can score when the batter is thrown out at 1st.



It's a "time play"...if the runner crosses the plate 1st, the run scores!

See:

https://www.umpirebible.com/index.php/rules-base-running/time-plays


----------



## sycamorebacker

Buckhorn said:


> It's a "time play"...if the runner crosses the plate 1st, the run scores!



A dropped third strike is different from a normal force out?  Sorry.  Didn't know that.  Do you know if that is the same in softball?  We never had that situation come up.


----------



## Buckhorn

sycamorebacker said:


> A dropped third strike is different from a normal force out?  Sorry.  Didn't know that.  Do you know if that is the same in softball?  We never had that situation come up.



Sorry, not familiar w/ SB Rules. Yes, it's a rarity to happen in BA as well.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Buckhorn said:


> Sorry, not familiar w/ SB Rules. Yes, it's rarity to happen in BA as well.



I found this (2):
"A run cannot score on a play where the third out is made by the batter-runner before touching first and, since the batter-runner was thrown out at first on the dropped third strike, the run dos not count."

"The run does not count. Example: Runner on third, two outs. Catcher drops the third strike, while he is picking it up and throwing to first, the runner from third crosses home plate. As long as the catcher throws out the runner at first, the run doesn't count. The force play at first is the same as if a ground ball was hit to another infielder. The run doesn't count."


----------



## bent20

I hate to say it, but same old ISU. Have a great season then have a huge let down.


----------



## Buckhorn

We had fourteen (14) LOB's today...

https://dbupatriots.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

DBU has played thirty (30) home games this season, and I actually feel that the "artificial mound" they have provides a significant advantage to their pitchers who are familiar with it. We'll see how things happen @ the MVC post-season tournament in Bloomington, IL.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Rally Falls Short as Patriots Earn Series Sweep*






DALLAS -- Indiana State baseball suffered its first weekend sweep of 2019 at the hands of Dallas Baptist Sunday afternoon following a 7-3 loss at Horner Ballpark. With the setback, Indiana State fell to 34-14 overall and 11-7 in Missouri Valley Conference play while the Patriots moved to 36-15 and into a tie for first place in the MVC standings with a 12-6 mark.   

More...


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> I hate to say it, but same old ISU. Have a great season then have a huge let down.



2-5 in the last 7 games won't help for sure. Definitely need to win the MVC tournament now. Need to sweep Bradley to have some momentum to end the season.


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> We had fourteen (14) LOB's today...
> 
> https://dbupatriots.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting
> 
> DBU has played thirty (30) home games this season, and I actually feel that the "artificial mound" they have provides a significant advantage to their pitchers who are familiar with it. We'll see how things happen @ the MVC post-season tournament in Bloomington, IL.



Contrast that with us only playing 14 home games thus far. I still think we're ok for at large if we can win 2/3 this weekend and win a couple in the tournament. We have a good team, obviously not as good as DBU, but good.


----------



## Jackson0330

meistro said:


> Contrast that with us only playing 14 home games thus far. I still think we're ok for at large if we can win 2/3 this weekend and win a couple in the tournament. We have a good team, obviously not as good as DBU, but good.



After getting beat down by DBU they leave no margin for error.  Win the tournament and there’s no reason too doubt. You’ve gotta remember they’re like the football program and will get no respect from the committee based on quality of competition. Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Buckhorn

Jackson0330 said:


> After getting beat down by DBU they leave no margin for error.  Win the tournament and there’s no reason too doubt. You’ve gotta remember they’re like the football program and will get no respect from the committee based on quality of competition. Hope I’m wrong.



That's where it helped to have Prettyman on the Selection Committee...recall 2014, when UE won the Regular Season but lost their two games in the Post-Season, and ISU got an at-large? Boy were the Aces pissed! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Missouri_Valley_Conference_Baseball_Tournament 

DBU/ISU Series History:

https://dbupatriots.com/opponent-history/baseball/indiana-state-/1/101


----------



## TreeTop

As terrible as this past weekend was, our RPI didn't take much of a hit, still at 30.


----------



## Buckhorn

This week's finale (Thurs-Sat):

UE @ *IL St*
Bradley@ *ISU*
*DBU *@ SIU

***Warren Nolan predicted sweeps. 
http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conf-prediction?conference=Missouri-Valley


----------



## TreeTop

Buckhorn said:


> ...recall 2014, when UE won the Regular Season but lost their two games in the Post-Season, and ISU got an at-large? Boy were the Aces pissed!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Missouri_Valley_Conference_Baseball_Tournament



Just saw on the Evansville Athletics wikipedia page, this...

_"It is rumored that the Evansville Purple Aces will drop from NCAA D1 to D2 starting Fall 2021."_

Anyone know if that is just wikipedia BS?  Or is there something actually to that _rumor_?


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> Just saw on the Evansville Athletics wikipedia page, this...
> 
> _"It is rumored that the Evansville Purple Aces will drop from NCAA D1 to D2 starting Fall 2021."_
> 
> Anyone know if that is just wikipedia BS?  Or is there something actually to that _rumor_?



perhaps it came from this "recent" interview:

https://www.southcoasttoday.com/article/20020315/NEWS/303159950


maybe THIS was the source of that "rumor"

https://www.crimsonquarry.com/2017/3/7/14850302/usi-jump-to-division-1-evansville-depauw-uindy


----------



## Buckhorn

Next week's MVC Tournament Schedule:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/sidearm.si...cuments/2019/1/28/2_Baseball_Bracket_2019.pdf


----------



## Buckhorn

*Sycs Outa Sneak a Few of These in the Game During Our At-Bats*

https://www.pjstar.com/sports/20190513/home-runs-are-coming-at-record-rate-in-triple-a-blame-balls


----------



## Buckhorn

5/15/19 Golden Trib-Star:

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_491d34b3-a2c6-5757-8863-c3c22081205e.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Host Bradley During Senior Weekend Starting Thursday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball will play host to the Bradley Braves in the regular season finale starting Thursday at Bob Warn Field. Both Thursday and Friday's games will begin at 6:30 p.m. ET. The Sycamores will honor its 15 senior prior to Saturday's finale at approximately 1:30 p.m. in front of the 2 p.m. start. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

That bottom of the 3rd was good enough for my "sleeping pill!" Bradley loads the bases on WALKS. ISU no outs. We score one 'friggin run on a SF for the inning. This shit also happened down @ DBU. We've now had 5 LOB's thru 3 innings. If Hannah's doesn't get his shit together, we'll get swept by Bradley as well. Goodnight...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

In other news SIU, who is in last place, beat DBU 3-2.

We on the other hand gave up 4 runs to BU in the 7th and now trail 6-4. We're picking a bad time to play our worse baseball of the season.


----------



## Jackson0330

Starting to question whether Hannahs can get the job done.  He’s really underachieved in the post-season.  They’re playing themselves out of an at-large and if history repeats itself they’ll flop out come tournament play in Normal.  I see a team that has lost all confidence and has no identity.  The most senior laden team and they haven’t learned their lesson.  It’s an embarrassment quite frankly. If they have any competitive heart they’ll go out and take care of business and make their mark.  If not it’s a massive failure for a team that should of won this league this year.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Fall in Opener as Bradley Scores Seven Down the Stretch*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball lost for just the second time this season under the lights at Bob Warn Field to Bradley, 9-5, to open a weekend series with the Braves. ISU fell to 34-15 overall while Bradley moved to 31-16. Both squads moved to 11-8 in Missouri Valley Conference action. 

More...


----------



## bent20

Why is it when we finally have success in a sport, we tend to fail so miserably at the end of the season? Doesn't seem to matter the sport.


----------



## Buckhorn

bent20 said:


> Why is it when we finally have success in a sport, we tend to fail so miserably at the end of the season? Doesn't seem to matter the sport.



I've watched this FAILURE to make seasonal adjustments/fine tuning in BOTH ISU Baseball & Basketball over the past years. In Hannah's case, he's molded an OFFENSIVE PHILOSOPHY similar to MLB, conservative in the respect of "small ball" elements which pressure a defense to make the plays. It's his attitude that by just "swinging the bat" we'll score runs. This is NOT college baseball, where success is also measured by the LITTLE THINGS such as a SB, hit & run, squeeze bunt, push bunt, double steal, etc.  

Hannah's has the attitude of that you "play the odds" (RH batter v. LH pitcher) v. the "better player." I'll cite the case of Chris Ayers, who is one ISU's best DEFENSIVE OFers (good arm & covers significant ground). He actually STARTED his Frosh year until suffering a lower leg injury. This kid had it all, albeit a HIGH strike out ratio (which can be FINE TUNED w/ good coaching). Yesterday, the ISU LFer made an error on a throw to SECOND BASE. Wtf? Hannah's doesn't realize that when you substitute frequently in the OF, it DISRUPTS the "normalcy" of territory & coverage. 

Look @ the DH position this year. How many have "tried" to fill the role given the MATCHUP philosophy used? 

Our SS this season (Dungan) initially played 2B but was moved to SS. I can't recall in the history of ISU Baseball a SS committing so many errors, much which is the byproduct of playing OUT OF POSITION. Frankly, your good SS's have range, which is often facilitated by height...6'3" is a great size for the position, able to cover vertical & horizontal w/o compensation.

One thing about RP, Jr. when he was Asst. Coach & in the 1st base box...he had the runner @ 1B ready to roll, something we only now see after the bat hits the ball. There's 9 minds on the defensive field, and if a runner can get into the head of just the PITCHER, it plays hell on the "D." We never see this type of baseball anymore. It's ho hum, Wrigley Field-type shit.


----------



## Buckhorn

Jackson0330 said:


> Starting to question whether Hannahs can get the job done.  He’s really underachieved in the post-season.  They’re playing themselves out of an at-large and if history repeats itself they’ll flop out come tournament play in Normal.  I see a team that has lost all confidence and has no identity.  The most senior laden team and they haven’t learned their lesson.  It’s an embarrassment quite frankly. If they have any competitive heart they’ll go out and take care of business and make their mark.  If not it’s a massive failure for a team that should of won this league this year.



We played a WEAK ASS early season schedule which is now coming back to bite us. Just another issue. It's nice to go "South," but make the trip MEANINGFUL.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Well shit. Might not make the tourney after all


----------



## TreeTop

I think we'll still make the tournament.  I also think we'll win this series.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Take this as you will, but from the most recent bracketology we are listed as a 2 seed in the L'ville region. I'd definitely take that. That is close enough that I would attend. This was made 2 days ago which was well after getting swept by DBU. This site does give the MVC 3 bids. DBU is a two seed and ILST is a 3 seed. https://d1baseball.com/projections/college-baseball-projected-field-of-64-may-15/

Also BaseballAmerica from their bracket 2 days ago has us as a 2 seed in the UCLA regional. They also have DBu as 2 seed and ILST as a 3 seed. https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/projected-field-of-64-51519/

Also this site has Illinois State listed as a bubble team and no mention of us anywhere, which I'm guessing is a good thing. https://www.streakingthelawn.com/20...e-watch-rpi-bracketology-college-world-series

If we can win these next two, and win a couple in Normal, I think we have a good chance of making it. Whether we make it or not, it has been a great season. The good news is that our conference is ranked 6th, so losing to teams that are in the top half of the conference doesn't hurt us as much, since our conference is pretty good this year. I don't know if we'll make it or not, but right now the bracketologists seem to like us okay. I do agree that we need to start winning though so we don't give anyone any reasons not to like us.


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU tap this keg for NEXT season? 

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...m-traded-egos-wins-many-many-wins/3665652002/


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamores bounce back with a 12-8 victory. Pitching was solid until the 6th. Gave up all 8 runs in the last four innings. Braves scores at least one run in the 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th. 

But,......a win is a win is a win. And we needed the win


----------



## GoSycamores

*Huntley Goes for Three Doubles as Sycamores Even Series with Bradley*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball snapped a four-game losing streak and evened its weekend series with Bradley following a 12-8 victory over the Braves Friday night at Bob Warn Field. With the win, ISU moved into third-place in the Missouri Valley Conference standings and clinched a top-four finish, avoiding any play-in games in the MVC Tournament next week in Normal. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> Sycamores bounce back with a 12-8 victory. Pitching was solid until the 6th. Gave up all 8 runs in the last four innings. Braves scores at least one run in the 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th.
> 
> But,......a win is a win is a win. And we needed the win



Bradley defense made some brain-dead plays throughout this whole game, which is why Hannahs must integrate "diversity" (there's a collegiate concept if there ever was one) into his game plan/strategy(s). College players MIGHT look good in "warmup drills," but_ turn the gas burner on medium high, and they start to fry!_

Huntley finally "got his shit together"...we'll see if consistency surfaces v. the bottom of Bradley's P-staff today. With ISU also grasping for "throwing arms," kids outa be camping in the graveyard today to catch those "flying pearls."

Take your guesses re: today's MVC:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Missouri-Valley

My guestimate is that UE by virtue of sweeping Bradley in Peoria early-season, be given the #4 spot if ISU defeats Bradley today. We'll be #3 if both DBU & IL ST win.

If we LOSE today, Bradley will get the #3 card & ISU will squeeze the #4 while tied w/ UE. Since we won the series @ UE, we'd get the upper hand.

I project both DBU & IL St wins today.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The first sign of a pitcher beginning to struggle we need to start warming someone up ASAP. When your pitcher gives up a HR, walks a guy, and then throws a ball in the dirt that's usually a good sign. Letting him struggle for a few more batters after that before warming someone up just doesn't make any sense. We basically gave them 3 of those 4 runs in the 6th. Lucky for us Bradley basically gift wrapped us the game with all of their throwing errors. 

I also saw that when Bradley gets a HR, the player that hit it, puts on a home run sombrero for hitting it over "the wall" as they approach the dug out. That might be about the funniest thing I've seen this season to be honest.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Wright Earns Spot on Google Cloud Academic All-District Team*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State junior Max Wright was recognized for his success on the field and in the classroom on Thursday (May 9) as he was named to the 2019 Google Cloud Academic All-District Team selected by CoSIDA. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

10-2 Trees win!

Great way to close out a series and come back from a tough loss in the opening game.

Tyler Whitbread goes 8 innings and Tyler Ward closes it out, ends the game with a strikeout.

Congrats seniors on a great season, now lets keep it going next weekend in Normal.


----------



## Buckhorn

Good to see Whitbread keep his pitches down with the wind today...he's throwing as good as any ISU P at this point, which is surprising given his comparative skill dynamics. A 4-hitter over 8 IP is a helluva game thrown against a good hitting team like Bradley!

Trib-Star Writeup:
https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_dbc3eec4-0d77-5b05-bb1e-a14146d6b758.html

https://gosycamores.com/sidearmstats/baseball/media;category=batting

Looks like the Sycs will face long-term nemesis UE in the 1st game of MVC Tourney next week. DBU is pounding SIU into oblivion, thus taking the regular season championship, since they took 2 of 3 v. IL St in Dallas earlier to win the "tiebreaker." 

https://mvc-sports.com/news/2019/5/18/Baseball_Bracket.aspx


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Clinch Series Win over Bradley; Secure #3 Seed in MVC Championship*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State baseball secured the No. 3 seed in the Missouri Valley Conference Championship Saturday after clinching a series win over Bradley, 10-2, at Bob Warn Field. 

More...


----------



## treeman

I think just finishing in the top 3 in conference solidified our at-large spot. Had we ended up 4-5, the committee would of looked at that as a big time negative and would of given them a reason to keep us out. Hard to keep a team that truly played a complete season (outside of 4/5games), in a top 6 league, top 3 finish, top 35 RPI, very limited home games, very close to the top in many statistical category’s, etc. let’s just win the damn MVC tourney.


----------



## Jackson0330

Great way to regroup and send off these Seniors.  I hope they get another shot at DBU.  They can beat them.  I, too, believe they’ve done enough to get an at-large bid if they don’t win the tournament, which I believe they can. Go Sycamores! Congrats on a great regular season.


----------



## ISUCC

MVC schedule for the week

*Schedule for Tuesday, May 21*
Game 1: No. 6 Missouri State vs. No. 7 Valparaiso, 2 PM (CT)
Game 2: No. 8 Southern Illinois vs. No. 5 Bradley, 7 PM (CT)

*Schedule for Wednesday, May 22*
Game 3: No. 1 DBU vs. Game 1 winner, 11 AM (CT)
Game 4: No. 2 Illinois State vs. Game 2 winner, 3 PM (CT)
Game 5: *No. 3 Indiana State* vs. No. 4 Evansville, 7 PM (CT)

*Schedule for Thursday, May 23*
Game 6: Loser of Game 3 vs. Loser of Game 4, 11 AM (CT)
Game 7: Winner of Game 3 vs. Loser of Game 5, 3 PM (CT)
Game 8: Winner of Game 4 vs. Winner of Game 5, 7 PM (CT)

*Schedule for Friday, May 24*
Game 9: TBD, 11 AM (CT)
Game 10: TBD, 3 PM (CT)
Game 11: TBD, 7 PM (CT)

*Schedule for Saturday, May 25*
Game 12: MVC Championship, 2 PM (CT)
Game 13: MVC Championship (If Necessary), 7 PM (CT)


----------



## TreeTop

Pre-Season Coache's Poll:
1 MSU
2 DBU
3 ISU
4 BU
5 SIU
6 ILSU
7 VU
8 UE

Final Standings
1 DBU
2 ILSU
3 ISU
4 UE
5 Bradley
6 MSU
7 VU
8 SIU


----------



## GoSycamores

*Whitbread Named Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week*






ST. LOUIS -- Indiana State's Tyler Whitbread has been named the Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week, the league office announced Monday afternoon. It marks the fifth weekly award for the Sycamores this season.   

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Biggest surprise was the demise of the Bears. In the past few yrs., Coach Guttin has "put out the fire" late season and righted the ship. Not this year. His contract is thru '22, so unless a buyout occurs, I don't see any changes. Having a young squad (11 Frosh) has its learning curve. He's been @ Springfield since '83...36 yrs. for you "Math Majors!" Dangerous "spoiler" potential in the MVC Tournament.

 IL St. must rank as the #1 "surprise." The Redbirds led the MVC in hitting, 12 pts higher than #2 DBU @ .297. Not bad for 1st yr. coach Steve Holm, former P Coach @ Purdue.


----------



## Buckhorn

Something for ISU to "chew on"...Baseball America's final regular season poll. IU #20 (Big Ten Champ) & DBU #22 (MVC Champ).

https://www.baseballamerica.com/rankings/college-baseball-top-25/


----------



## GoSycamores

*Newcomer of the Year, Defensive Player of the Year Highlight MVC Postseason Awards fo*






ST. LOUIS -- Headlined by Newcomer of the Year and Defensive Player of the Year honors, a total of seven Indiana State baseball players were selected for All-Missouri Valley Conference honors Tuesday by the league's head coaches. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Newcomer of the Year, Defensive Player of the Year Highlight MVC Postseason Awards fo*






ST. LOUIS -- Headlined by Newcomer of the Year and Defensive Player of the Year honors, a total of seven Indiana State baseball players were selected for All-Missouri Valley Conference honors Tuesday by the league's head coaches. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was looking at the latest bracketology that was released yesterday and we are not in it anymore. They have DBU as a #2 seed and ILST as a #3 seed. If we have any chance of making it we have to win against Evansville tomorrow and then we need to beat Illinois State the second game too, because it looks like it might come down to either them or us making it. If we could beat DBU at some point in the tourney that would really help us too, or we could just win the tournament and then we'll know for sure we're in.

Personally I think anything less than winning the tournament and the committee will find a reason to keep us out. They have to make sure that the SEC gets their 11 teams in.


----------



## TreeTop

Sycamorefan96 said:


> They have to make sure that the SEC gets their 11 teams in.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Open MVC Championship Wednesday with Evansville*






NORMAL, Ill. -- The Indiana State baseball program opens the 2019 MVC Tournament at 8 p.m. ET Wednesday night against fourth-seeded Evansville at Duffy Bass Field in Normal, Illinois. For more information, brackets and updated game times throughout the tournament visit the Championship Central page HERE. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Most recent one I saw had ISU in as a 3 seed.  D1baseball.com 

I think the Evansville game is a play in.  Win and State is close to a lock.  Lose and we are out.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State won their game over Valpo earlier, SIU and Bradley are tied at 4 in the 7th in game 2


----------



## ISUCC

SIU beat Bradley 7-4 tonight. 

More games Weds.


----------



## bent20

Please at least win a couple of games, please at least win a couple of games.


----------



## Buckhorn

*Complete* MVC coverage of All-Conference selections:

http://mvc-sports.com/news/2019/5/20/Baseball_All_MVC.aspx?path=baseball

UE had only one (1)selection (1B- Soph, Tanner Craig-Austin, IN) on the 2nd Team. We'll see if this "talent differential" is clear in tonight's game.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Weather Alters Championship Opener with Aces; 7:32 p.m. ET Start*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State's MVC Championship opener with Evansville has been moved up 30-minutes to a 7:32 p.m. ET start time due to weather projected in the area. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Baseball America just released their bracket picks and have us in as a 3 seed in Louisville.

Just win tonight and feel pretty strongly we will be a virtual lock to make the field.


----------



## Buckhorn

Mo St took a hard #1 loss today, 1-0 v. DBU. 1st Team All-MVC Jimmy Glowenke drove in the winning run in the 6th. True 1st Teamer's come thru in the clutch!

http://mvc-sports.com/news/2019/5/2...onship-game-3-1-dbu-1-6-missouri-state-0.aspx


UE to go w/ their 99 mph FB ace tonight...

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...ast-open-mvc-tournament-no-4-seed/3752298002/


----------



## Buckhorn

Mean's grand slam followed by Watkin's double in the bottom of 3rd a shock to Lukas...Sycs 4-0. Close out w/ 3 more runs. 7-0. Tie a season high in an inning (v. Valpo).

LHP Polley struggled early (helped by ISU DP's), but shutout UE thru 7 IP while tossing a 5 hitter (110/61).

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=263595


----------



## bent20

Buckhorn said:


> Mean's grand slam followed by Watkin's double in the bottom of 3rd a shock to Lukas...Sycs 4-0. Close out w/ 3 more runs. 7-0. Tie a season high in an inning (v. Valpo).



Awesome. Now if 7-0 was only a comfortable lead in college baseball.


----------



## ISUCC

BIG win, very important, now play Illinois State tomorrow

today's winners, Dallas Baptist, Illinois State, Indiana State


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Power Past Evansville; Take on No. 2 Redbirds Thursday Night*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Three-seeded Indiana State baseball picked up an opening game victory over Evansville Wednesday night, defeating the fourth-seeded Aces, 7-0, at Duffy Bass Field. ISU improved to 37-15 overall while the Aces fell to 24-28 on the year. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Newcomer of the Year, Defensive Player of the Year Highlight MVC Postseason Awards fo*






ST. LOUIS -- Headlined by Newcomer of the Year and Defensive Player of the Year honors, a total of seven Indiana State baseball players were selected for All-Missouri Valley Conference honors Tuesday by the league's head coaches. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Wright Earns Spot on Google Cloud Academic All-District Team*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State junior Max Wright was recognized for his success on the field and in the classroom on Thursday (May 9) as he was named to the 2019 Google Cloud Academic All-District Team selected by CoSIDA. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

bent20 said:


> Awesome. Now if 7-0 was only a comfortable lead in college baseball.



No doubt. Seemed like ISU "went to sleep" after the 3rd inning, and I blame this on Coach Hannahs for being too CONSERVATIVE. What better laboratory to fine tune your "small ball" game than a 7-0 lead a this time! Instead, we "ho hum" swing away w/ a multitude of fly ball outs (10), allowing the Aces reliever (Michael Parks) to pave a 1-hitter over 5 2/3 innings along those "long & lonesome" base paths.






And Hannahs wonders why people cite his offensive philosophy as "conservative?" Nothing like helping an opposing relief pitcher get into his "comfort zone." Use the 'frigg'n BUNT and create havoc to his rhythm on the mound. Trust me, THIS will come back to bite Hannahs. Good teams don't "honky dory" opportunity to IMPROVE.


----------



## Bluethunder

Only ISU fans could find ways to criticize a 7-0 win that we really needed to have.

A win is a win is a win.

I don't care if we win 1-0, 7-0 or 21-20.  Just win baby.


----------



## Jackson0330

Get by Illinois State and they’re a lock.  Anytime they beat the Jailbirds in anything is gratifying.  Would love to see them get a shot at redemption against DBU and the most obnoxious dugout in baseball. This team can win it all I believe.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Buckhorn said:


> No doubt. Seemed like ISU "went to sleep" after the 3rd inning, and I blame this on Coach Hannahs for being too CONSERVATIVE. What better laboratory to fine tune your "small ball" game than a 7-0 lead a this time! Instead, we "ho hum" swing away w/ a multitude of fly ball outs (10), allowing the Aces reliever (Michael Parks) to pave a 1-hitter over 5 2/3 innings along those "long & lonesome" base paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hannahs wonders why people cite his offensive philosophy as "conservative?" Nothing like helping an opposing relief pitcher get into his "comfort zone." Use the 'frigg'n BUNT and create havoc to his rhythm on the mound. Trust me, THIS will come back to bite Hannahs. Good teams don't "honky dory" opportunity to IMPROVE.



We have won 37 games. They not going to change the teams identity now. Their style of play got them a 7-0 lead with a big grand slam and a couple of doubles. No need to play small ball when your up 7-0 and your pitcher is keeping the other team at bay. Did Polley get in some jams last night, yeah but he locked in and got right out of them.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

That was a great win. Offense struck up a big inning and Polley worked deep into the game so the bullpen didn't get taxed. Just take care of business.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores keep momentum going in classroom during 2018-19 academic year*

Indiana State student-athletes closed out the spring semester with a term and cumulative grade point average above a 3.0 for the 49th-consecutive semester as 65 percent of student-athletes earned a 3.0 or better.

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Keep Momentum Going in Classroom During 2018-19 Academic Year*






Indiana State student-athletes closed out the spring semester with a term and cumulative grade point average above a 3.0 for the 49th-consecutive semester as 65 percent of student-athletes earned a 3.0 or better. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> Only ISU fans could find ways to criticize a 7-0 win that we really needed to have.
> 
> A win is a win is a win.
> 
> I don't care if we win 1-0, 7-0 or 21-20.  Just win baby.



Boy, ain’t that the truth. Before the season is over, someone will undoubtedly utter the phrase, Sycamore collapse.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

meistro said:


> Boy, ain’t that the truth. Before the season is over, someone will undoubtedly utter the phrase, Sycamore collapse.



I know I'm as bad as anybody, but it sure would be nice to see an ISU team seriously _overachieve _for a change!  This is obviously the team that could do it.  I really think they can beat just about anybody if they're on their "A" game!!!


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> Boy, ain’t that the truth. Before the season is over, someone will undoubtedly utter the phrase, Sycamore collapse.



The "collapse" you reference occurred down in Dallas a couple weeks ago, didn't it? Weren't we 1 game up in 1st place then?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Last year Jake Means hit a walk off HR against SIU to get us past the first round. Now this year he hits a grand slam to get us rolling against Evansville. Big time players make big time plays in big games.

As long as we don't face the Redbird pitcher that faced us in game 1 of the regular season series I think we have a good chance of making the upset tonight. I'm assuming he played last night or at least I hope he did.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> Only ISU fans could find ways to criticize a 7-0 win that we really needed to have.
> 
> A win is a win is a win.
> 
> I don't care if we win 1-0, 7-0 or 21-20.  Just win baby.



ROTFLMAO.  NO one was criticizing the WIN.  They were criticizing our PLAY and our COACHING.   STAY FOCUSED.

And if you watched the game, which you obviously didn't, the announcers were just as critical of the lack of offense, after our 7 run outburst in the 3rd inning.


----------



## treeman

Truly think tonight is a ticket punching game. If we win, we are in regardless. If we lose, I still think we have done enough to be in but the waters get a pinch murkier.


----------



## bluestreak

W


----------



## Jackson0330

State fights back and takes the lead!  Go Trees!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Illinois State is about to tie it back up now. This is going to be one of those games..... First to 15 wins.

On Warren Nolan, we at one point had a 90.5% chance of winning in this inning. Now we have a 47.3% chance of winning. College baseball definitely gets a little crazy at times.

EDIT: Now we trail 7-8 and WarrenNolan has us at 17.2%. If we don't win this game we pretty much have to beat Southern Illinois to have a chance at an at-large. They are a definite RPI killer.


----------



## meistro

Disappointing performance by our relievers tonight.


----------



## Jackson0330

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Illinois State is about to tie it back up now. This is going to be one of those games..... First to 15 wins.
> 
> On Warren Nolan, we at one point had a 90.5% chance of winning in this inning. Now we have a 47.3% chance of winning. College baseball definitely gets a little crazy at times.



Tyler Ward has been just awful lately.  I mean WTF just happened.


----------



## BrokerZ

Neither team can throw a strike since the 5th inning.


----------



## bent20

Pretty much what I joked about last night. No lead in college baseball is safe because the pitching talent is so thin. Might make it more exciting for some, but I find it annoying. Watching games go from a score of 2-1 for seven innings, for example, that finish 9-8 is just not quality baseball.


----------



## Jackson0330

Well, they blew-it.  Plain and simple.  Ward really let the team down tonight, but he wasn’t alone.


----------



## meistro

We really let that one slip away. Absolute must win game against SIU to keep ncaa hopes alive, IMO.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Fall to Illinois State; Face SIU in Elimination Game Friday*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball could not slow down Illinois State in the late innings of Thursday's game at Duffy Bass Field, allowing the two-seeded Redbirds to score seven unanswered runs en route to a 10-7 win. Following the loss, the Sycamores (37-16) are forced into an elimination game with eight-seed Southern Illinois Friday at 12 p.m. ET. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

I still think we are in, but some of it depends on what happens in the other conference tourneys.

The Big Ten has had most of its top seeds eliminated and it is starting to look like someone might steal an at large, so that could hurt us.

If we beat SIU, then we will be one of the last three teams remaining, after finishing third.  And the only teams that could knock us out are both in the top 30 in RPI, so not exactly bad losses.


----------



## Bluethunder

Gotta Hav said:


> ROTFLMAO.  NO one was criticizing the WIN.  They were criticizing our PLAY and our COACHING.   STAY FOCUSED.
> 
> And if you watched the game, which you obviously didn't, the announcers were just as critical of the lack of offense, after our 7 run outburst in the 3rd inning.



Ok, so now we are not "complaining" about a win, we are "criticizing" a win.  Got it.


----------



## treeman

We blew a golden opportunity. Luckily we aren’t dead and still control our own destiny.


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> Ok, so now we are not "complaining" about a win, we are "criticizing" a win.  Got it.



Nothing like talking BASEBALL w/ fans who know LITTLE about the game...

Also, I've spoken to people CLOSE to Ward's situation in S. Indiana, and anyone who understands the physiology of  TENDONITIS of the elbow has touch w/ why Ward went from being a STARTING PITCHER to a RELIEVER. It is frankly, a condition which NEVER disappears and may flareup at any time, which is why Tiegs pulled him so early last night.

Btw, this condition began after he threw a 1-hit shutout (120+ pitches) against DBU 3 yrs. ago. Think about it...


----------



## Buckhorn

treeman said:


> We blew a golden opportunity. Luckily we aren’t dead and still control our own destiny.



As pitching staffs become DEPLETED, the ultimate weapon becomes the STICK. Perhaps people should review who led the MVC in hitting THIS season...

Last night we scored 6 runs on only 2 hits in an inning..we also struggled against a LHP w/ a 4-8 season record. Frankly, this won't cut the mustard.


----------



## Bluethunder

Baseball America just updated their bracket a few hours ago and still lists us as a 3 seed, with both DBU and Illinois State moving up to 2 seeds.  If we can get past SIU, we are all but a lock.  If we don't, then who knows how it will all shake out......I still think we would be in, but wouldn't be shocked to be left out either.


----------



## TreeTop

Obviously, especially in baseball, any team can beat any team on any given day, but...I'm not worried about this game.  Mainly for the fact that we're simply the better team (in many ways).  

Of ALL our losses this year, very few have come against inferior teams.  And heck two of those (inferior) losses were to Missouri State on the road.  We've already swept SIU once, and we've played well at neutral sites.  We won't leg an egg vs the Salukis.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> Ok, so now we are not "complaining" about a win, we are "criticizing" a win.  Got it.



I would change your PASSWORD if I was you....it sounds like you're SP account has been HACKED....again.


----------



## Buckhorn

Did anyone see the play by Whitbread w/ Saluki's on 2B & 3B in the bottom of the 4th? Explain HOW the "flawed mechanics" of Whitbread (not Wright's dropped catch) ultimately allowed the runner caught in a "rundown" to return to 3B safely. Correct answers receive a "free" membership in Dunkin's Sycamore "Knothole Gang."


----------



## Bluethunder

Gotta Hav said:


> I would change your PASSWORD if I was you....it sounds like you're SP account has been HACKED....again.



Got it.


----------



## Gotta Hav

And a base hit on a beautiful laydown bunt....three lil Redbird players were just froze in their nest.  #SMALL BALL

Now we just need to do it once in awhile, while a runner is in a scoring position.


----------



## treeman

Well we did what we absolutely needed. Now have another chance to get that quality win


----------



## Bluethunder

4-1 Sycamore victory.

Now the team waits to see who they play in the night cap.  

Really think we are a virtual lock now.  Top 3 in the regular season, top 3 in the tourney.  We may not win the tourney but we won't have any bad loses because losing to either team left in won't hurt us.


----------



## Buckhorn

Gotta Hav said:


> And a base hit on a beautiful laydown bunt....three lil Redbird players were just froze in their nest.  #SMALL BALL
> 
> Now we just need to do it once in awhile, while a runner is in a scoring position.



Ayers started his freshman season as an OFer. He can cover MORE GROUND than anyone on the team...not even close. But after his ankle injury in yr. #2, he never saw much action. Actually thought he had MLB potential given his speed & arm. I would've SHORTENED his swing to reduce his high SO % and convert him into more of a "spray hitter" (hitting the ball where it's pitched), thus capitalizing off of his speed on the basepath.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Send Salukis Home; Will Face DBU or Illinois State in MVC Tournament*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Senior starting pitcher Tyler Whitbread pitched one of his best games of the season as he helped the Sycamores stave off elimination in the Missouri Valley Conference Championship as the Sycamores defeated the Southern Illinois, 4-1 at Duffy Bass Field. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

So who would you rather play tonight?

If we play Illinois State we probably have a better chance of getting a good win and at least making the championship game.

If we play DBU, we don't have as good of a chance of winning, but if we did we have a better chance of beating ILST twice tomorrow than DBU.


----------



## Buckhorn

The current DBU-IL St game is a rowdy-ass affair, w/ both teams on the HP Umps ass for his inconsistent strike zone!  Tied @ 4 now, after the Redbirds took a 4-0 led in the 2nd. Gonna be a high scoring game!

HP Ump:

https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-catton-2816b2a


----------



## JimMeyer72

Buckhorn said:


> The current DBU-IL St game is a rowdy-ass affair, w/ both teams on the HP Umps ass for his inconsistent strike zone!  Tied @ 4 now, after the Redbirds took a 4-0 led in the 2nd. Gonna be a high scoring game!
> 
> HP Ump:
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-catton-2816b2a



Agree with the umpire or not it’s bush to link to personal information. Go Sycamores!


----------



## Bluethunder

Buckhorn said:


> The current DBU-IL St game is a rowdy-ass affair, w/ both teams on the HP Umps ass for his inconsistent strike zone!  Tied @ 4 now, after the Redbirds took a 4-0 led in the 2nd. Gonna be a high scoring game!
> 
> HP Ump:
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-catton-2816b2a



Now 7-4 Redbirds in the bottom of the 8th but DBU is threatening with two on.


----------



## Buckhorn

Bandy just connected for a 3-run homer to put DBU up 9-7 in bottom of 8th. Patriots are the 60's Yankees of the MVC!

ISU v. ISU: On-deck!


----------



## Bluethunder

If Illinois State can’t come back will this late inning rally be easy to overcome only an hour later?  This might work in our favor. Maybe the birds will still be a little shell shocked.


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> If Illinois State can’t come back will this late inning rally be easy to overcome only an hour later?  This might work in our favor. Maybe the birds will still be a little shell shocked.



DBU's Carraway helped that in relief in the 9th. That guy can throw!

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=263692


----------



## Bluethunder

Man tough loss for the birds. Gave up 5 runs in the bottom of the 8th after leading most of the game. And now have to come right back and play another game.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I'm going to be in Normal tomorrow no matter what, but I really want to see us play tomorrow. Please win this game!

We do have the advantage in this game of being the "home" team on the scoreboard and playing an Illinois State team that just lost a hard fought game by blowing a lead. Now it's time to get revenge.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Way to go Tyler Ward!!! Now we just need our relievers to play well and finish the game.

Edit: One pitch in and we give up a 2 run home run. Here we go again..... 

Time to get Cross out and put Guerrero in.


----------



## Jackson0330

Tyler Ward saved his best for last.  What a Warrior!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

At least we got out of that inning. 6-2 at the Mid 6. Just got to hold them for 3 more innings. Hopefully we can add some more runs to give us some more cushion.

Update: Bases loaded with 0 outs. We have to take advantage of this right here.

GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10-2 ISU leads!!!!


----------



## Jackson0330

Sycamorefan96 said:


> At least we got out of that inning. 6-2 at the Mid 6. Just got to hold them for 3 more innings. Hopefully we can add some more runs to give us some more cushion.
> 
> Update: Bases loaded with 0 outs. We have to take advantage of this right here.
> 
> GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10-2 ISU leads!!!!



MVP!  MVP!  MVP!


----------



## Buckhorn

JimMeyer72 said:


> Agree with the umpire or not it’s bush to link to personal information. Go Sycamores!



You're the only "bush" in this equation! Linked is not a "classified" website. Participants post what they desire others to see, so grow up!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I wish we'd take Cross out already. Nothing against him, but he was a little too shaky for comfort that last inning. Last thing we need to do is give them hope.


----------



## meistro

Let’s go boys!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Guerrero is finally coming in after Cross gives up 2 more runs. Hopefully he's up to the challenge. He played earlier today.

10-4 at the mid 7. It would be nice to score a couple more; or we could just score 4 more and end it this inning which is what I'd prefer. Really we just can't give up 6 runs in 2 innings. Let's go Sycamores!


----------



## Buckhorn

Cross is big...that's about it. :cheeky:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I honestly hate games like these. They are so stressful. We're two innings away from essentially clinching our spot in the NCAA tournament and making the championship game. Then again it's college baseball and no lead is a safe lead.

Ugh, why can't we finish these guys off. Down to 4.

2 outs. Let's get them right here!

We escaped there too. Now just have to hold them to 3 or under in the 9th.


----------



## Buckhorn

New day in 4 min...Trees still alive!


----------



## Bluethunder

Double play to end it!!!!!

Championship game here we come


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISU 10 ILST 6

We're going to the MVC championship game and the NCAA tournament!!!! Way to go Sycamores!!!!

I'll be in Normal tomorrow. Hopefully we play in the Louisville regional so I make the trip down there too.


----------



## Jackson0330

They get a shot at redemption.  Hope you make history boys.  Win, lose, or draw his team wins overall. What heart!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Honestly losing to Illinois State Thursday was a blessing in disguise. It gave us an extra win against SIU, home field advantage against ILST today, and we didn't have to play an hour later right after losing to Dallas Baptist.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores To Championship Saturday For First Time Since 2001*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball will play on Championship Saturday for the first time since 2001 after knocking out two-seeded and host of the Missouri Valley Conference Championship Illinois State, 10-6, early Saturday morning at Duffy Bass Field. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

I think that heartbreaking loss by Illinois state earlier in the night helped us too. Took them until late in the game to find their groove again and by that time it was getting too late.


----------



## niklz62

Can anyone tell me about pitching rotations in college. Will we have any starters available that have pitched in the tournament so far?


----------



## TreeTop

niklz62 said:


> Can anyone tell me about pitching rotations in college. Will we have any starters available that have pitched in the tournament so far?



None of our weekend starters will pitch today.  I read in Golden's article that Hannahs said he's got six available pitchers for today (for both games). All of which don't have a lot of appearances this year, so it's gonna be a tricky one.


----------



## Buckhorn

RHP - Frey
        Giles
        Kramer
        Ridgway

LHP - Moralis
        Klein
        Buraconak

Grauer also hasn't thrown much in the series, so he should be capable of tossing 3-4 innings today. In our Gm#2  loss to IL St, he only threw 2.2 innings (36/55). 

I wouldn't hesitate to use Guererro again.  The kid's made of steel!  
- Gm 1 UE  2 IP (19/29)
- Gm 3 SIU 1 IP (8/11)
--Gm 4 ISU 2.1 IP (27/45)

I stated when we signed Guerrero out of HS, he was our FERNANDO VALENZUELA. If you're too young to know who he was , look it up under "LA DODGERS!"

Cross might be given another chance, although based on last night's performance, DBU would likely make chopped liver of him! But who knows...new day. He only threw 28 pitches (14 strikes) in 1 IP. Kid's still not "warmed up?"


----------



## Buckhorn

Here's DBU's available pitching #'s based thru their three (3) games:

Gm #1 - MSU
-Carraway - 1.2 IP (21/34) 

Gm #2 - UE 
- Bayless - 2.2 IP (20/35)
- Towns - 1.0 IP - (10/15)
- Reeves - 1.0 IP - (7/12)

Gm #3 - IL St
- Gaither - 2.0 IP (24/40)
- Sherlin - 0.0 IP (6/15)
- *Hines - 4.2 IP (43/69)*
- Fouse - 1.1 IP (12/16)
- Carraway - 1.0 IP (11/14) 

I'd say Hines is the only one finished for the Tournament. Here's the DBU Pitching stats:

https://dbupatriots.com/cumestats.aspx?path=baseball&year=2019


----------



## BrokerZ

Bullshit check swing strike out no call followed by a solo homerun for Dallas Baptist’s Sosa. 

These are the kind of terrible calls that can derail momentum. Instead of taking a 2 run lead to the bottom of the 7th, we’ve now made a pitching change and hoping we can hold this narrow 1-run lead.


----------



## meistro

Win or lose, we seem to have gotten our mojo back. These players and coaches are fighting, I love it.


----------



## Buckhorn

BrokerZ said:


> Bullshit check swing strike out no call followed by a solo homerun for Dallas Baptist’s Sosa.
> 
> These are the kind of terrible calls that can derail momentum. Instead of taking a 2 run lead to the bottom of the 7th, we’ve now made a pitching change and hoping we can hold this narrow 1-run lead.



Here' the Umpire in Chief who blew the call, but the 1B ump on a RH batter (Sosa) has the "challenge" from the C:

https://www.baseball-reference.com/players/m/mcguibi01.shtml

Would be nice if Grauer can protect the led for Moralis, who threw a nice game!


----------



## BrokerZ

Buckhorn said:


> Here' the Umpire in Chief who blew the call, but the 1B ump on a RH batter (Sosa) has the "challenge" from the C:
> 
> https://www.baseball-reference.com/players/m/mcguibi01.shtml



Still falls on the home plate umpire, too. The catcher is not automatically granted the challenge just because he asks for it.  The home play ump has to ask for it.  The whole crew sucks.


----------



## Buckhorn

BrokerZ said:


> Still falls on the home plate umpire, too. The catcher is not automatically granted the challenge just because he asks for it.  The home play ump has to ask for it.  The whole crew sucks.



Exactly, although in my 25 yrs. of umpiring HS/Semi-Pro  ball in FL, can't ever recall refusing a "request." Catchers & HP umps usually have a good "working" relationship, If not, your insurance rates wouldn't be affordable! 

DBU Radio just stated that LHP Carraway will NOT be available for Game 2 (if necessary)...that's a relief.


----------



## BrokerZ

Buckhorn said:


> Exactly, although in my 25 yrs. of umpiring HS/Semi-Pro  ball in FL, can't ever recall refusing a "request." Catchers & HP umps usually have a good "working" relationship, If not, your insurance rates wouldn't be affordable!



I’ve only ever seen it when the home plate ump already made the call, so if the catcher still appeals to first base it usually doesn’t go over well.


----------



## BrokerZ

40 wins and a chance at the MVC championship!

Winner take all tonight!


----------



## Buckhorn

BrokerZ said:


> I’ve only ever seen it when the home plate ump already made the call, so if the catcher still appeals to first base it usually doesn’t go over well.



Ya, no official likes to be "staged."  :angry:

Normally in your "Pre-game Conference" w/ your crew, you review this call, thus allowing everyone to be on the same page. If a catcher went to a base umpire w/o going thru the Plate Umpire, the Base Umpire just ignores the catcher...which makes the catcher look like a fool! If the Plate Umpire is a "nice guy," he'll just step & point toward the Base Ump and yell, "Did he go?" Many times, the Base Umpire will simply affirm the Plate Umpire's intial call if he perceives the catcher as a "chump!"


----------



## Jackson0330

Chris Ayers!  Let’s go boys!’


----------



## Buckhorn

Jackson0330 said:


> Chris Ayers!  Let’s go boys!’



DBU announcers were talking about getting their "MVP Ballots" & changing 'em...lol


----------



## Bluethunder

No matter how this turns out, what a run by the Trees.  What a season, what a team.


----------



## meistro

Great start! This is going to be a high scoring affair.


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> Great start! This is going to be a high scoring affair.




Just announced that Polley will be available for BP duty in THIS game...likely last couple innings. Also, coaches agreed to play w/ the "Mercy Rule"...


----------



## Bluethunder

Love getting a 6 spot in the first but I think we all believe that 6 runs won’t be enough in this game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

See Bent’s post about Sycamore teams tanking late in season... Funny shit.


----------



## Bluethunder

Now 10-0 Trees in the fourth and still batting.


----------



## bent20

I guess playing nonstop for two days is the way to go.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> See Bent’s post about Sycamore teams tanking late in season... Funny shit.



Yeah cause it’s not like we haven’t seen it forever. Pretending we haven’t is pretty hilarious and delusional shit.


----------



## Jackson0330

This is the team we all knew they had.  There’s talent everywhere and they’re on the cusp of a title.  So proud of this team and this solidifies Hannahs legacy if they hang on and complete the win. This team is blue color and they’re showing it right now.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Keep it up Trees! Winning Championships never get old!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'19 Sycamore Baseball Thread (38-16)*



bent20 said:


> Yeah cause it’s not like we haven’t seen it forever. Pretending we haven’t is pretty hilarious and delusional shit.



More like Pretending that D1 college athletic teams at this level don’t go through up’s and down’s year in and year out... MM programs across the country struggle with consistency year over year. It’s not uncommon at all and it’s really not even as big of a deal as fans want to make it out to be... We’re all fans so I get it. But some perspective is needed. 

It’s hilarious that Sycamore fans have such a woe is me attitude- aw shucks we collapsed again. I had a post typed up for you at the time but I refrained from doing so - I thought now would be more appropriate. Not really for you in general - you’ve been around here for a long time and are a reasonable enough guy. But for everyone that thinks these late season “collapses” as some people coin them are a real thing - they’re something that happens to a lot of D1 athletes and programs! The sky isn’t falling - it just happens. If you’re a team of destiny it will all work its self out.


----------



## Buckhorn

Wish we'd get the bats out of the freezer and score a few more, taking advantage of the "Mercy Rule" after 7. Been a l-o-n-g day, and don't forget that a couple yrs. ago, we blew a 9-1 lead against DBU, losing 12-10.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'19 Sycamore Baseball Thread (38-16)*



Buckhorn said:


> Wish we'd get the bats out of the freezer and score a few more, taking advantage of the "Mercy Rule" after 7. Been a l-o-n-g day, and don't forget that a couple yrs. ago, we blew a 9-1 lead against DBU, losing 12-10.



Woe is us...

I don’t comment much on baseball threads but it aint for lack of knowledge of the game... If you blow a 9-1 lead it aint the bats asleep that cost you the game.

If you can’t win this game then look well beyond the bats.


----------



## BrokerZ

How about a shoutout to Max Wright. That dude has been a warrior behind the plate and has caught a ridiculous number of innings this tournament.


----------



## Bluethunder

11-1 in the top of the 8th with the bases loaded and only one out. 

Trees might be able to end this an inning early.


----------



## Bluethunder

Now 12-1. Trees still batting.


----------



## ISUCC

13-1, let's end it in the bottom of the inning! ISU still batting


----------



## Bluethunder

We might score 20

Now 16-1. Still batting with runners on.


----------



## BrokerZ

Let’s finish this and put the icing on the cake championship!


----------



## Buckhorn

This is it..."Mercy Rule" payback!

I think Ridgeway's had it...bring in Polley to "seal the deal!"


----------



## BrokerZ

I’ve never seen an out on a homerun before. That was unbelievable.


----------



## Bluethunder

We needed that out too


----------



## Bluethunder

Strangest inning ever?


----------



## Bluethunder

Champs!!!!!!!


----------



## sycamore tuff

Bluethunder said:


> Champs!!!!!!!



*Yes!*


----------



## BrokerZ

Way to go Sycamores!!! Fought like HELL this entire tournament and showed unbelievable determination. 

Very proud to be a tree tonight!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Now THAT’S the team we knew was in there!!!  Congratulations Trees!!!  Missouri Valley Conference Champions!!!

It’s a great day to be a Sycamore!!!


----------



## ISUCC

Finally an MVC Tourney championship! #LeaveNoDoubt

Winning FOUR straight elimination games, very impressive!


----------



## sycamore tuff

One major sport championship.  Two to go.  This is the start of great things for the Sycamores!


----------



## eagletree

Unbelievably proud of the effort!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Claim MVC Championship and Valley’s NCAA Automatic Bid*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball claimed its seventh Missouri Valley Conference Tournament Championship and the first since 1995 Saturday night at Duffy Bass Field. The Sycamores defeated Dallas Baptist,10-6 in game one of the day to force a winner take all game in which Indiana State defeated the Patriots, 12-1, to claim the crown. 

More...


----------



## pbutler218

Great job Sycamores!!


----------



## TreeTop

Major Congrats!


----------



## bent20

Amazing performance. Four wins in two days, three of them against the top two teams in the conference, including one of them at their place. Have to give these guys a ton of credit for fighting hard and playing at the top of their game.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> More like Pretending that D1 college athletic teams at this level don’t go through up’s and down’s year in and year out... MM programs across the country struggle with consistency year over year. It’s not uncommon at all and it’s really not even as big of a deal as fans want to make it out to be... We’re all fans so I get it. But some perspective is needed.
> 
> It’s hilarious that Sycamore fans have such a woe is me attitude- aw shucks we collapsed again. I had a post typed up for you at the time but I refrained from doing so - I thought now would be more appropriate. Not really for you in general - you’ve been around here for a long time and are a reasonable enough guy. But for everyone that thinks these late season “collapses” as some people coin them are a real thing - they’re something that happens to a lot of D1 athletes and programs! The sky isn’t falling - it just happens. If you’re a team of destiny it will all work its self out.



I see. So why did you disappear for four months when the basketball season went to shit? Just happens to all programs, right? We've been around for a while for sure, and you know I respect your opinions, but some of us are going to vent when the teams struggle. What this team did these last two days is nothing short of amazing. Certainly not the way you want to do it - put yourself in a corner and have to fight your way out - but they sure as hell did just that and deserve nothing but praise. The baseball program has been one of our best for a while now. It's incredibly satisfying to see them pull it all together and finish the season off with a conference championship and 40 plus wins.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'19 ISU Baseball MVC champs! (41-16)*



bent20 said:


> I see. So why did you disappear for four months when the basketball season went to shit? Just happens to all programs, right? We've been around for a while for sure, and you know I respect your opinions, but some of us are going to vent when the teams struggle. What this team did these last two days is nothing short of amazing. Certainly not the way you want to do it - put yourself in a corner and have to fight your way out - but they sure as hell did just that and deserve nothing but praise. The baseball program has been one of our best for a while now. It's incredibly satisfying to see them pull it all together and finish the season off with a conference championship and 40 plus wins.



If you want to private message me that shit you can - if you want to have it out right here we can (but not tonight). Feel free to message me anytime. Not here to talk about Hoops - that’s a disservice to what these guys did. 

These guys had a bit of a tough stretch but they were in the tournament (likely) without these two wins - so the crash wasn’t quite that big of a deal. Again - I had a post typed up and we coulda had it out then but I decided it wasn’t necessary (I let you vent and had we not went on this run you wouldn’t have heard from me - hopefully it helped you). I’ve been a part conference championship at this level - I know what takes and I know what the struggle looks like too. Sometimes it’s just a grind - struggle are usually a part of the process. 

Congratulations to this baseball team, baseball alums and all of us! Two great wins today and a heck of a run these guys have been on all season!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Win Four-Straight Elimination Games to Claim MVC Tournament Championship*






NORMAL, Ill. -- Indiana State baseball claimed its seventh Missouri Valley Conference Tournament Championship and the first since 1995 Saturday night at Duffy Bass Field. The Sycamores defeated Dallas Baptist,10-6 in game one of the day to force a winner take all game in which Indiana State defeated the Patriots, 16-3, to claim the crown. 

More...


----------



## meistro

Awesome run guys!


----------



## meistro

Great day to be a Sycamore! Congratulations guys!


----------



## Jackson0330

I saw the talent in this team last year and the maturity that followed and the commitment they made speaks volumes to their character. They made history today and will forever be etched in Sycamore Lore. One of the greatest tournament runs and greatest teams in their history.  Mark my word.  This team is going to make a lot of noise come tournament time and can beat anyone in the country. You guys made us all proud and we thank you for giving Sycamore Nation great joy. The season will be gone after the tournament, but never forgotten.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Just got back from Normal and I'm definitely glad I made the trip. That might be about the most fun I've ever had as a Sycamore fan.


----------



## Daveinth

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Just got back from Normal and I'm definitely glad I made the trip. That might be about the most fun I've ever had as a Sycamore fan.



So now people are arguing about a conference championship? I didn't think Ol Bankshot would bitch about this :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rapala

As I watched the entire tournament, most baseball I have watched in years, it made me proud to be an alum.  It was fun being a winner!  Everyone should just enjoy the moment. Watching the team celebrate was fun.  Great job guys!


----------



## WOZ

rapala said:


> As I watched the entire tournament, most baseball I have watched in years, it made me proud to be an alum.  It was fun being a winner!  Everyone should just enjoy the moment. Watching the team celebrate was fun.  Great job guys!



Here’s to our men in Blue!
Who handed it to the boys from DBU.

With timely hits, pitching and defensive play.
We’re on our way to the NCAA!

So let’s raise our glasses of beer.
And give our guys a mighty cheer.

G O   S Y C A M O R E S !


----------



## treeman

Great job men! So nice to see an ISU team bring home a championship this season! Love watching alums come out of the wood work when success happens. Now let’s win a few in the NCAAs!


----------



## Buckhorn

Daveinth said:


> So now people are arguing about a conference championship? I didn't think Ol Bankshot would bitch about this :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



No, but I'll bet he's "bitch'n" about this projection of ISU being sent to play in the 'frigg'n L.A. zoo 2,500 miles away! WTF...keep us in LOUISVILLE! Our fans don't wanna have to study those "poop maps"...what kind of "common sense" justifies sending CALIFORNIA to L-ville & ISU to L.A.? Ignorance...especially if we BOTH get #2 seeds. Clink had better be chewing the NCAA on this...

https://d1baseball.com/featured/col...lJcHd2Kous9QjkduS8S9EZmMwQnd-XNNVkGcRFuzCa_E4


----------



## Sycamore Blue

What this team accomplished this weekend is amazing! Coach Hannahs and his staff do a tremendous job with the program and we are lucky to have them. The players, tip your cap to them for buying in and believing in the process. This group of players is special. 

2019 MVC Champions

Time to go give it hell next weekend.


----------



## Southgrad07

Awesome job staff and players! Fun ride the last few days!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Baseball To Hold Selection Show Watch Party At Ricks Smokehouse Monday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State Baseball team will host a NCAA Regional Selection Show Watch Party at Rick's Smokehouse & Grill (located at 3102 Wabash Ave in Terre Haute) on Monday, May 27 beginning at 11:30 a.m. (ET) ISU Athletic officials announced today. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

If the team gets sent to Louisville I hope to be able to make it to Saturday’s game(s). Who else on here would make it?


----------



## Jackson0330

State’s final RPI according to D1Baseball.com is 24th followed in order are DBU and I’ll. State 25th and 26th.  IU is 36th.  I don’t believe they’ll be heading out to L.A.  If anything, they’ll be rewarded with a Regional closer to home and it appears they were and are projected too go the Nashville Regional as a second seed.

Last of all, on the only websites that matter D1baseball and Baseball America has Indiana State ranked at #25 in the country knocking DBU out of the top 25.  I hope their success carries over for years to come.  Way to go Trees!


----------



## Buckhorn

Lower end of the "Top 25" are virtually meaningless as far as seeding is concerned. Selection Committee looks primarily @ the regular season, recognizing that post-season auto-qualifying is more of a test of pitching depth than anything. How many of those last 2 game pitchers from DBU/ISU will see action in the NCAA Regionals?

https://d1baseball.com/projections/final-college-baseball-projected-field-of-64-may-26/

Changes from Sunday:

Projected #2 seed _*ISU*_ from L.A. to Nashville Regional (Vandy, Central CT, Cincy)
***I like our chances here!

Projected #2 seed CA from L-ville to Fayetteville,AR Regional (*IL St*., AR, Omaha)
***Good chance for the Redbirds!

Projected #2 seed *IU* from Morgantown, WV to L-Ville (FL, LV, IL-Chicago)
***Still wish this is where the Trees would go, but we know IU will be more $$$ in the stands for the NCAA.

Projected #2 seed *DBU* from Stillwater, OK to Lubbock, TX (Texas Tech, Harvard, Clemson)
***Harvard looks to be the only "patsy" here!

I noted the following dialogue re: DBU:

Danny Green:
how you pick Dallas Baptist over Mizzou and DBU got smoke in the final

Bryan Hammitt
Thats a rough one. DBU has better metrics across the board.....I like Mizzous wins better tho, really needed the series vs aTm. Mizzou has a noncon 200+.....painful

Kerry Koppa
DBU is not even remotely close to being on the bubble. Go check the RPI and see who’s higher. One bad game against another projected 2 seed doesn’t replace an entire body of work.

Also, if you’d like to use the “being like the 10 best team in the big bad SEC” card like teams do in football every year. DBU has their own card to play. It’s called being one of the most (if not the most) consistent team in college baseball over the past 6 years. 40 wins every year. Where has Missouri been in that time? It’s a nice cinderalla story though.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Here it is. https://www.ncaa.com/brackets/baseball/d1/2019


----------



## GoSycamores

*Indiana State Selected as No. 2 Seed in Nashville Regional*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- The Indiana State baseball team was selected as the No. 2 seed in the NCAA Nashville Regional hosted by the No. 2 overall seed Vanderbilt Commodores. The Sycamores open postseason play on Friday, May 31 at 1 p.m. ET against No. 3 seed McNeese. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

sycamore tuff said:


> Here it is. https://www.ncaa.com/brackets/baseball/d1/2019



I'd rather exchange the #3 seed w/ IL State and be @ L-ville. We'd have a 1st game opportunity to put IU on their heels! :cheeky:

Other than Vandy, we matchup well w/ Ohio St. & McNeese St. in Nashville.

DBU should take the Gators out in their 1st game and will go head-head w/ Tech w/ MD Johnson!

Headrick & IL St. will make IU wish they were in WV!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Does anyone where we can purchase Regional tickets to watch the boys this weekend?


----------



## HOOPSFAN

https://oss.ticketmaster.com/aps/vanderbilt/EN/buy/browse?g[0]=34284


----------



## Buckhorn

When did we switch to the "OVC?" LOL

https://mcneesesports.com/news/2019...ing-to-music-city-us-a-for-ncaa-regional.aspx

***Also, note that Southern Belle w/ the camera!

Vandy Post-Selection Writeup:
https://www.anchorofgold.com/2019/5...ncaa-tournament-baseball-college-world-series


26 HR - JJBleday

Today's Story from TN:
https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...ent-vanderbilt-nashville-regional/1205337001/

April 16th - Vandy/ISU Matchup:
https://gosycamores.com/boxscore.aspx?id=5791&path=baseball

Ohio State Info:
https://www.landgrantholyland.com/2019/5/27/18641179/ohio-state-baseball-ncaa-regionals-vanderbilt

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Big-Ten

---------------------------------------------------

*Game #1 Focus: McNeese St.*
http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/conference/Southland

Southland Conf Stats:
https://www.southland.org/stats.aspx?path=baseball&year=2019
***Note "Defense" as #1 @ .977 (ISU led the MVC @ .978).

Team Individual Stats:
https://mcneesesports.com/cumestats.aspx?path=baseball&year=2019


----------



## Jackson0330

State can beat any team in the country.  State can win this Regional if everything falls into place.


----------



## meistro

Jackson0330 said:


> State can beat any team in the country.  State can win this Regional if everything falls into place.



I agree, but i wish we could trade spots with IU and been the 2 seed in Louisville.


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> I agree, but i wish we could trade spots with IU and been the 2 seed in Louisville.



was thinking the same thing, would have liked to have been in Louisville.


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'm not going to ruin The Ending to this article, but you gotta read it first like I did.... THEN SCREAM at the end of it, UP YOURS INDIANAPOLIS STAR!

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...camores-nashville-ncaa-tournament/1250463001/


----------



## Buckhorn

Like I said earlier, I would've "traded" IL St. for their #3 seed just to get the opportunity to KICK IU's ass back across the Ohio River! If Headrick is "on," the Redbirds will do it for us.


----------



## meistro

Gotta Hav said:


> I'm not going to ruin The Ending to this article, but you gotta read it first like I did.... THEN SCREAM at the end of it, UP YOURS INDIANAPOLIS STAR!
> 
> https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...camores-nashville-ncaa-tournament/1250463001/



Glad they mentioned us. What were you upset about?


----------



## TreeTop

That article was written by the IU beat writer.  There will be an article later in the week with a Sycamore angle.


----------



## Jackson0330

meistro said:


> I agree, but i wish we could trade spots with IU and been the 2 seed in Louisville.



It’d of been nice, but it’s just as close and in order to be the best why not go through the best.  I like the draw.  Feel they should have gotten a little more love based on the RPI, but it’s close.  Heading through Nashville on Monday and if they’re still in it I’ll be there.  I’ve got a good feeling about this Regional. This team is hungry.


----------



## Gotta Hav

TreeTop said:


> That article was written by the IU beat writer.



That was my point...

Have you ever considered  writing some Mr. Obvious stories for Bob and Tom?


----------



## Gotta Hav

meistro said:


> Glad they mentioned us. What were you upset about?



Yes, it was well written, and we got mentioned, but they covered us because they had to...not because they wanted to.  With a little effort, they could have written a separate story....not some 2nd fiddle mention.


----------



## Buckhorn

Gotta help resurrect the "Cream & Crimson"...things have been pretty lame down in Indy's "playground" the last few years!:lol:

But I'll bet ISU is getting _front page coverage_ in places like Rochester, Plymouth & Ft. Wayne...


----------



## Buckhorn

Buckhorn said:


> Gotta help resurrect the "Cream & Crimson"...things have been pretty lame down in Indy's "playground" the last few years!:lol:
> 
> But I'll bet ISU is getting _front page coverage_ in places like Rochester, Plymouth & Ft. Wayne...



This week's ISU "theme song"...


----------



## Buckhorn

Snooping around Lakes Charles, LA...

https://www.americanpress.com/sport...cle_abe2192d-3473-5a8f-a1ad-b64828a3f8bc.html

HC Justin Hill (played for Skip Bertram @ LSU):
https://mcneesesports.com/coaches.aspx?rc=1312&path=baseball

Skip Bertram Bio:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skip_Bertman

Note: Bertram played for Ron Fraser @ Miami. Luv the story about the pickoff of Wichita State's Phil Stephenson (Gene's younger bros)! :thumbsup:

[video]https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/watch-lets-all-enjoy-a-trick-play-from-the-1982-college-world-series/[/video]

"The '82 NCAA World Series Grand Illusion" - coaching genius!
https://www.nytimes.com/1982/06/17/sports/plays-a-pickoff-that-wasn-t.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Tickets to NCAA Regional in Nashville Now Available for Purchase in Terre Haute*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Tickets to the NCAA Baseball Regional in Nashville, Tenn., will go on sale locally through the Hulman Center Box Office beginning at 8:00 am (ET) on Wednesday. Tickets will not be available online but will be on sale on Wednesday from 8:00 am (ET) until 5:00 pm and again on Thursday from 8:00 am (ET) until Noon. 

More...


----------



## Jackson0330

Kind of funny.  The final rankings on Division1.com bumped the Hoosiers out of the top 25 and state popped in at 23rd ahead of DBU.  How about those apples.  As I age, I’ve become more and more disassociated with IU, their fans, and how they’re put on a pedestal. Proud to be a Sycamore.  In the end the boys’ have the rankings to prove it with their hard work.


----------



## TreeTop

Podcast that previews all the Regionals...

https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/2019-ncaa-baseball-tournament-preview-podcasts/


----------



## Buckhorn

Vandy's JJ Bleday named Golden Spikes Award finalist...
https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...all-jj-bleday-golden-spikes-award/1245820001/

Why I'm still pro-multi-sport participation in HS:
https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...day-home-run-record-pedro-alvarez/1163102001/

Sycamores to Face LHP Reliever "Baby Shark"...
https://www.americanpress.com/sport...cle_d4964224-eceb-52b9-938d-e4377d9e6552.html


----------



## Buckhorn

Vandy's HC Podcast re: Regional:

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...baseball-tournament-ncaa-regional/1265545001/

So WTH is a "Whistler?" :wacko:
https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...-whistler-vanderbilt-baseball-fan/1243202001/

***Btw, I recall an ISU incident a few years ago when a FAN was "kicked out" of Warn Field for using a "Duck Whistle" whenever "Goose" Giesler came to bat. What's the difference?


----------



## GoSycamores

*Indiana State to Face McNeese to Open NCAA Nashville Regional*






NASHVILLE -- No. 23 ranked Indiana State will open the 2019 NCAA Tournament Friday at 1 p.m. ET/12 noon CT at Hawkins Field in Nashville. The No. 2 seeded Sycamores will begin regional play against No. 3 McNeese before advancing to Saturday where ISU will face either No. 2 overall seed and host Vanderbilt or Ohio State. 

More...


----------



## TreeTop

Nashville Preview Podcast, with Luke Martin as a guest at minute 27...

https://soundcloud.com/espnnashvill...iew?in=espnnashville/sets/anchor-down-podcast

Also, here are the ISU game notes for the upcoming weekend...

https://s3.amazonaws.com/sidearm.si...ents/2019/5/29/24_Nashville_NCAA_Regional.pdf

Something I noticed in those notes, ISU baseball completed its 11th consecutive winning season this year.

*Eleven Consecutive Winning Seasons.*


----------



## meistro

I just booked my hotel for Friday and Saturday night. I was hoping to make tomorrow’s game, but work got in the way. Adulting sucks sometimes. I really hope we win tomorrow, and I can celebrate on music row tomorrow night.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

If the game was in Louisville I would have definitely gone. Nashville however is nearly 5 hours from where I live and by the time I drive down there, pay for parking, pay for tickets, and pay for a hotel; it just seems better to watch the game at home. Then I can watch DBU later tonight and maybe catch the end of the Illinois State game.

Good luck to the team today. It would be nice to win at least a couple of games in the NCAA tournament, but even if we end up going 0-2 I'm still extremely proud of what this team has accomplished this year. This has definitely been a fun season of baseball. Any team we play from here on out is a pretty good team and there are no easy wins from here on out.


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycs pound McNeese in 3rd for 3 runs...then have runners @ 2B & 3B w/ no outs and can't bring the bacon? Hope this doesn't come back to bite us.

Same in the 4th...leave bases loaded. Too many ducks left uncooked!


----------



## Jackson0330

Let’s go State!


----------



## Buckhorn

Be nice to get an insurance run or two w/ the meat of the McNeese order coming up...

Must not have fed the "Baby Shark"...ISU w/ only 1 hit over the last 3.1 IP
https://www.americanpress.com/sport...cle_d4964224-eceb-52b9-938d-e4377d9e6552.html


----------



## Buckhorn

Big SO for Grauer, whose PC is now 55+.

Really nice 4 innings from Grauer - his season's BEST! Now we roll into Saturday night in front of likely the Commodores in front of a sellout hostile crowd! Don't ya luv the energy!

Final Stats:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/statmonitr/?id=263788


----------



## Bluethunder

State wins 6-5!!!!!

Now we wait to see who we play tomorrow. Great job by Grauer. Threw almost 70 pitches and only allowed one run


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We win 6-5!!!

Now I'm switching to the Jailbirds game. They're up 7-2 right now in the Bottom of the 6th. Hope they can keep it going and beat the Loosiers. It would be cool if the MVC could go 3-0 today.


----------



## Buckhorn

Headrick tossing a 3-hitter w/ 14 SO's! :razz:

Kid's raising his MLB Draft $$$...poor lil' ol' IU.

Anyone have the link to the NON-NCAA stat broadcast? The NCAA's sucks big time...

Note that Headrick (66/108) w/ 4 BB) has been replaced by Colton Johnson after 6 IP. Not his best game as far as control is concerned. IU must've went fishing but rarely hooked!


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State outhitting the Hoosiers 15-3. Ouch.


----------



## treeman

I’m just excited to finally see a sycamore win in the NCAA tournament! This point in the season it’s all about winning, doesn’t matter how you do it.


----------



## TreeTop

Buckhorn said:


> Headrick tossing a 3-hitter w/ 14 SO's! :razz:
> 
> Kid's raising his MLB Draft $$$...poor lil' ol' IU.
> 
> Anyone have the link to the NON-NCAA stat broadcast? The NCAA's sucks big time...



http://www.espn.com/college-baseball/game?gameId=391511294

But this gamecast is way behind the actual game, weird.


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> Illinois State outhitting the Hoosiers 15-3. Ouch.



Shaky relief pitching, though. 7-6 w/ bases loaded. Redbird pitchers can't find the dish! 2 runs walked across HP. Pretty bad when ya gotta pull a P w/ a 2-ball count w/ 2 outs!

3rd reliever hits batter & walks in tie run. Sic. Still in the 7th inning.:disturbed:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Buckhorn said:


> Shaky relief pitching, though. 7-6 w/ bases loaded. Redbird pitchers can't find the dish! 2 runs walked across HP. Pretty bad when ya gotta pull a P w/ a 2-ball count w/ 2 outs!



Yep they are choking this game away. This has been an issue for them all year. Once Headrick comes out their relief pitching struggles to maintain their lead. If they want to win this game they better score some more runs.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Congrats to the Redbirds! They beat IU 8-7. MVC is now 2-0 on the day!


----------



## Bluethunder

So Vandy it is tomorrow!

As the American legend Ric Flair is so fond of saying, “if you want to be the man, you have to beat the man”


----------



## HOOPSFAN

UPDATE | Saturday’s game with No. 2 Vanderbilt has been designated for ESPN3. ISU will be the home team in the game. First pitch set for 7 p.m. ET from Hawkins Field.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

Vanderbilt will send right-hander @_KumarRocker to the mound vs. Indiana State. First pitch at 6 p.m.

https://vucommodores.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=4790


----------



## Bluethunder

Both starters for Ohio State and McNeese didn’t make it through five and it is a tie game so hopefully both will really have to tax their pens today and IF we have to play one of them tomorrow their pitching will be pretty thin.


----------



## Buckhorn

OSU threatening to tie the game in the 8th w/ 1 out, runners on 1B & 2B & down 8-6. Just made a P change (King), their 3rd P of the game. 

Now 8-7, 1 out & bases loaded for OSU w/ P #4 for McNeese.

Tied 8-8. McNeese P can't find home plate! Ten (10) BB's this game...


----------



## Bluethunder

This game is going very well for the loser of the Vandy ISU game.

Now tied at 8 in the 9th inning and both teams are burning through pitchers.  Not sure how many either will have left if this goes extra innings.  As I type this McNeese is making another change


----------



## Jackson0330

Not only is that idiot that’s whistling annoying to the opposing team, but it’s gotta be annoying to the home team.  Somebody please kick that F$&@tard out of the park.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Liberatore is pulled in the top of the 7th. Ward is coming in. Honestly we have played well up to this point. We just got unlucky by getting stuck in #2 Vanderbilt's bracket. If we can't comeback tonight I hope we are able to beat Ohio State tomorrow and at least make it to the regional final.


----------



## Buckhorn

Jackson0330 said:


> Not only is that idiot that’s whistling annoying to the opposing team, but it’s gotta be annoying to the home team.  Somebody please kick that F$&@tard out of the park.



Shit gets old, doesn't it! Did you see the Nashville article I posted earlier about these two (2) guys?

https://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...an/1243202001/


----------



## Jackson0330

Buckhorn said:


> Shit gets old, doesn't it! Did you see the Nashville article I posted earlier about these two (2) guys?
> 
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...an/1243202001/



Couldn’t get it to come up.  No class. Plain and simple.  Just like the moron yelling at the DBU series. No respect for the opposing team.  I went to the middle game against Bradley and their fans were yelling at the umps and players.  I finally had enough after this woman gave a Sycamore Fan that was cheering a dirty look.  They’re player was at bat named Luke and they were just yelling Luke this and Luke that, Puke this and Puke that.   I said, “Use the force Luke and strikeout!” He did and that lady was too chicken shit to look at me. Until that time I was respectful, but put it into overdrive after that and checked some of their fans.  Win in a dignified manner. That’s why it was so great to see State destroy DBU in the tournament. 

Win, lose, or draw Sycamores win overall.


----------



## meistro

Jackson0330 said:


> Not only is that idiot that’s whistling annoying to the opposing team, but it’s gotta be annoying to the home team.  Somebody please kick that F$&@tard out of the park.



FYI, some of that annoying whistling was our fans going back at theirs.


----------



## Bluethunder

Moving on to today's game, after watching Ohio State yesterday, we need to put the bat on the ball.  There fielding was very suspect.  Several errors and other plays that weren't errors but also weren't solid examples of fielding the ball.  

OSU is a good hitting team but their pitching staff is thin and they are very young.  Hopefully our eight seniors in the starting lineup can carry us through.


----------



## Jackson0330

meistro said:


> FYI, some of that annoying whistling was our fans going back at theirs.[/j
> 
> There’s other ways of getting our points across.  Respect the game and put your whistle away.  Cow bells at a football game I can see because of energy, but whistling at a baseball game.  Come on people.  We’re all Americans.
> 
> On the contrary, we’ve got the Magic Man (T. Whitbread) going for us. I like our chances against just one of the many Ohio State Universities.
> 
> Lastly, that announcer is hilarious. He never strays regardless of the team. For Indiana State, Batting third, #2,  Jarroddddd WATKINS!  Guys a great announcer.  Lol


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> FYI, some of that annoying whistling was our fans going back at theirs.



LOL...sounded like a Las Vegas-like backyard bird house!

See if his link works re: Vandy "Whistlers"...
https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...in-lsu-mississippi-state-tennessee/606219002/


----------



## Jackson0330

I love this team.  A bunch of winners. Way to go boys!’


----------



## Sycamorefan96

All 3 MVC schools in the tournament have now officially made it to the Regional Finals. Definitely a great showing by our league. It would be nice if someone could make it to Super Regionals. Obviously Illinois State probably has the best chance since they are 2-0 so far. 

I was watching the end of the Jacksonville State / Clemson game and the announcers on there were ever talking about how good of a league the MVC is in baseball. The Gamecocks have shown well as well for the OVC and have now knocked out Illinois and Clemson. 

Interesting fact here as well. Illinois State was the MVC co-regular season champion and beat Big Ten regular season champ Indiana. We were the MVC tournament champion and beat Big Ten tournament champion Ohio State. MVC > Big Ten in RPI and on the field.


----------



## bent20

What a season! Followed the live stats online.

What is it they say about beating a team three times in one season?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

bent20 said:


> What a season! Followed the live stats online. When was the last time we reached the regionals?



Apparently 1989 (30 years ago) was the last time we made a regional final. This has been a great a season and I couldn't be more proud of this team. It feels good to have postseason success in a major sport for a change!


----------



## TreeTop

Keep up the great work, State!  Have enjoyed watching the games this weekend!


----------



## Jackson0330

CJ Huntley to Watkins to double up the play at firsts. Playing their a$&@“ off! Go take it boys.’


----------



## Buckhorn

It was a great season, but Vandy had too many horses!

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...aa-tournament-2019-regional-final/1249892001/


----------



## Bluethunder

Great job to everyone on the team.  Hate to see the season come to and end, especially the way it did, but all of these guys should be proud of all they accomplished.

Hopefully squads in the future can build upon the success that this team had and take the next step.

Good luck to all the seniors on their future endeavors!


----------



## treeman

Great season! Unfortunate that we got stuck in a regional with probably the best team in the country. I have a feeling this was a program building season and we can retain this level regularly. Great job Sycs! It was fun to follow throughout the season


----------



## IndyTreeFan

What a great season!  Just goes to show 'ya that the season is more than one game, or one weekend long!  Of course, I have trouble remembering that fact during the season!

Way to go Trees!  You made us proud, but you also made us hungry!  Let's get back there next year and take it another step!!!


----------



## Buckhorn

I'm still curious as to how many Sycamore "whistler's" were converted by the "Preacher?" I sure heard a few from the ISU fans last night. Is this gonna trickle down to Warn Field next season? :blink:

***Can't wait to see how Duke handles this! lol


----------



## niklz62

Buckhorn said:


> I'm still curious as to how many Sycamore "whistler's" were converted by the "Preacher?" I sure heard a few from the ISU fans last night. Is this gonna trickle down to Warn Field next season? :blink:
> 
> ***Can't wait to see how Duke handles this! lol



someone was whistling at the football games last year.  it was constant.  it made me want to light firecrackers in my ears.


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> I'm still curious as to how many Sycamore "whistler's" were converted by the "Preacher?" I sure heard a few from the ISU fans last night. Is this gonna trickle down to Warn Field next season? :blink:
> 
> ***Can't wait to see how Duke handles this! lol



There were a couple of our people Saturday night. I sure hope it doesn’t make it to Warn field. The Vanderbilt facilities people were great. There were a few jerk fans and of course the whistling chant or whatever you want to call it. But for the most part they were good people that respected our teams ability. The build of our players was similar to McNeese and OSU. Several of the Vanderbilt players looked on another level. They’re just really good and I’d be fine if they went on to win the whole thing.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

meistro said:


> There were a couple of our people Saturday night. I sure hope it doesn’t make it to Warn field. The Vanderbilt facilities people were great. There were a few jerk fans and of course the whistling chant or whatever you want to call it. But for the most part they were good people that respected our teams ability. The build of our players was similar to McNeese and OSU. Several of the Vanderbilt players looked on another level. They’re just really good and *I’d be fine if they went on to win the whole thing.*



In a tournament, I always root for the team that beats my team to win it all.  Might as well say we lost to the champs.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Place Five on MVC Baseball Scholar-Athlete Team*






ST. LOUIS -- Five members of the Indiana State baseball team were named to the 2019 Missouri Valley Conference Scholar-Athlete Teams, which were announced today by the league office. The scholar-athlete teams were voted on by the conference's baseball sports information contacts and announced by the league office today.  

More...


----------



## TreeTop

I was gonna start a new thread for this, but I seriously doubt it gets (m)any replies...

SYCAMORES IN THE MLB DRAFT?

Today, rounds 3-10 take place.

Tomorrow, it's rounds 11-40.

Wondering how many (if any) Sycamores will be drafted.

Based on what I know from our players and the limited knowledge (very limited) I have when it comes to scouting, I would guess the following players have a chance:

Position Players-
Jake Means (MVC Defensive Player of the Year)
Roby Enriquez (If nothing else, just for his arm/throwing strength)
Max Wright (seems like a very solid catcher, and teams always need solid catchers)
Jarrod Watkins (First Team ALL-MVC)

Pitchers-
Triston Polley
Collin Liberatore
Tyler Ward
Tyler Grauer

Any other players should be on this list?  Any up there that shouldn't be?


----------



## TreeTop

An easy way to track any Sycamores who've been drafted (or are projected for possible drafting) is to go the following link, and type Indiana St in the "school" field.

https://www.mlb.com/draft/tracker


----------



## Sycamore Blue

TreeTop said:


> I was gonna start a new thread for this, but I seriously doubt it gets (m)any replies...
> 
> SYCAMORES IN THE MLB DRAFT?
> 
> Today, rounds 3-10 take place.
> 
> Tomorrow, it's rounds 11-40.
> 
> Wondering how many (if any) Sycamores will be drafted.
> 
> Based on what I know from our players and the limited knowledge (very limited) I have when it comes to scouting, I would guess the following players have a chance:
> 
> Position Players-
> Jake Means (MVC Defensive Player of the Year)
> Roby Enriquez (If nothing else, just for his arm/throwing strength)
> Max Wright (seems like a very solid catcher, and teams always need solid catchers)
> Jarrod Watkins (First Team ALL-MVC)
> 
> Pitchers-
> Triston Polley
> Collin Liberatore
> Tyler Ward
> Tyler Grauer
> 
> Any other players should be on this list?  Any up there that shouldn't be?



SS Clay Dungan
OF CJ Huntley


----------



## TreeTop

CLAY DUNGAN taken in 9th round by Kansas City Royals.

Royals were the same team that drafted Sean Manaea (though he's with the A's now).


----------



## Buckhorn

IL St's LHP Headrick also went in the 9th Rd, and the Bird's ONLY draftee. Thought he'd go higher, as he really turned the corner this season! I expect Dungan to return to 2B in MLB, which was the position he initially played @ ISU. Btw, Drew Millas (C) of MO St also went to the A's in the 7th Rd.

MD Johnson went in the 6th Rd to the Marlins...DBU's only draftee. 

In essence, w/ only 1 player each taken by MLB from the *top 3 MVC squads*, it's a sobering statement re: the true talent level (regardless of MVC RPI) last season.

***I see where Ball State RHP phenom Drey Jameson (Greenfield, IN) was taken as the #34 pick by the AZ Diamondbacks. He was _2nd Team All-American Collegiate Baseball._ Not sure about the validity of his #'s given the MAC Conf. #23 RPI/ELO rating.

https://ballstatesports.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8182

Anyone notice IMG Academy in Bradenton, FL? Had kids that went #33, #49 & #52. That's high-powered specialization for a HS.  

https://www.imgacademy.com/boarding-school/athletics/baseball


----------



## Jackson0330

Great season and you all made us proud of what you did as a whole. You’ll forever be remember as a great Sycamore Team with tremendous heart and the will to win.  Great ambassadors for the university and you brought great joy to us alumnus and we’re forever grateful for that.


----------



## TreeTop

TreeTop said:


> CLAY DUNGAN taken in 9th round by Kansas City Royals.
> 
> Royals were the same team that drafted Sean Manaea (though he's with the A's now).



Triston Polley to Texas Rangers in the 16th round.


----------



## Buckhorn

MVC gets a few other late round draftees:

UE - Lukas, Round 12 Pick #349 (KC)

DBU - Martinson, Round 11 Pick#328 (NYM)

IL ST - Walker, Round 13 Pick #382 (Det)

         - Aeilts, Round 14 Pick #429 (CR)

The Redbirds now have 4, w/ Rave the highest @ 5th Rd/#139 (KC). Headrick went 9th Rd #269.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Buckhorn said:


> IL St's LHP Headrick also went in the 9th Rd, and the Bird's ONLY draftee. Thought he'd go higher, as he really turned the corner this season! I expect Dungan to return to 2B in MLB, which was the position he initially played @ ISU. Btw, Drew Millas (C) of MO St also went to the A's in the 7th Rd.
> 
> MD Johnson went in the 6th Rd to the Marlins...DBU's only draftee.
> 
> In essence, w/ only 1 player each taken by MLB from the *top 3 MVC squads*, it's a sobering statement re: the true talent level (regardless of MVC RPI) last season.
> 
> ***I see where Ball State RHP phenom Drey Jameson (Greenfield, IN) was taken as the #34 pick by the AZ Diamondbacks. He was _2nd Team All-American Collegiate Baseball._ Not sure about the validity of his #'s given the MAC Conf. #23 RPI/ELO rating.
> 
> https://ballstatesports.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8182
> 
> *Anyone notice IMG Academy in Bradenton, FL? Had kids that went #33, #49 & #52. That's high-powered specialization for a HS.  *
> 
> https://www.imgacademy.com/boarding-school/athletics/baseball



The balcony on the 6th floor that I live on in N. Redington Beach, FL faces the Inter-Coastal Waterway and Pinellas County....from there in the evening, the lights for several baseball fields are on MOST OF THE YEAR.   And as you've mentioned previously, no wonder there's such great baseball being played in the southeast part of the country....especially when you can play YEAR ROUND!

And P.S. thanks for ALL of the detailed write ups for this years incredible baseball season, YOU and some others really kept this fun to read!


----------



## TreeTop

Jake Means to Kansas City Royals in the 22nd round.


----------



## Buckhorn

Helps to have former Sycamore MIKE FARRELL on the Royal's Scouting Staff! 

https://takeoutyourscorecards.wordp...ciates-life-lessons-learned-through-baseball/

For those unfamiliar with Farrell & ISU:

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?ID=102066


----------



## Buckhorn

Gotta Hav said:


> The balcony on the 6th floor that I live on in N. Redington Beach, FL faces the Inter-Coastal Waterway and Pinellas County....from there in the evening, the lights for several baseball fields are on MOST OF THE YEAR.   And as you've mentioned previously, no wonder there's such great baseball being played in the southeast part of the country....especially when you can play YEAR ROUND!
> 
> And P.S. thanks for ALL of the detailed write ups for this years incredible baseball season, YOU and some others really kept this fun to read!



Thanks, GH...Baseball & FLORIDA were made for each other. Similar to FB.

If you get a chance, you outa visit _Chet Lemon's FL AAU_ website and stop by one of the many AAU in-state Tournaments that he & his wife (GiGi) organize. You'll also gain a grasp of the sacrifices made by players, coaches & families during the torturous Summer FL heat in quest of their dreams for college/MLB. Lemon's been the driving force behind youth baseball in FL for the past 30+ yrs. since hanging up his MLB cleats.

***Here's the former Cocoa Expo facility, recently receiving a multi-million $$$ upgrade. It hosts AAU Baseball year-round and is was the Houston Astro's 60's-70's Spring Training site:

https://coastalfloridasportspark.com/baseball/tournaments/

Here's USSA Baseball, located 10 mi S. just off I-95, formerly Miami Marlins Spring Training facility:

https://usssaspacecoast.com/


----------



## GoSycamores

*Three Sycamores Taken During 2019 Major League Baseball Amateur Draft*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Coming off its 10th NCAA Tournament appearance in program history, Indiana State baseball saw three of its players selected in the 2019 Major League Baseball Amateur Draft Tuesday and Wednesday. 

More...


----------



## TreeTop

Pretty fun stuff...

https://www.mlb.com/royals/news/john-means-celebrates-brother-being-drafted


----------



## GoSycamores

*Max Wright Earns First Academic All-American Honor in Program History*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State's Max Wright made history Thursday when the junior was named a 2019 Google Cloud Academic All-American. It marks the first Academic All-American honor in program history for the Sycamores. Wright became just the seventh Academic All-District award winner for the Sycamores earlier in May and the first since 2011. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Max Wright Earns First Academic All-American Honor Under Hannahs*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State's Max Wright made history Thursday when the junior was named a 2019 Google Cloud Academic All-American. It marks the first Academic All-American honor under head coach Mitch Hannahs and the fourth in program history. Wright became just the seventh Academic All-District award winner for the Sycamores earlier in May and the first since 2011. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

GoSycamores said:


> TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Coming off its 10th NCAA Tournament appearance in program history, Indiana State baseball saw three of its players selected in the 2019 Major League Baseball Amateur Draft Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> I see that Degano was "Released" by the Yankees and now is an "Unsigned Free Agent." His record since leaving ISU in '15 is dismal at best! What happened?
> 
> http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?ID=174575


----------



## Buckhorn

*Illinois 2B Massey - 4th Rd, Pick #109*

_*ISU's Dungan - 9th Rd, Pick #259.*_

As I stated previously, I do not see Dungan as a MLB SS and project that he'll be moved to 2B. With this idea in mind, here are the comparative 2019 Season #'s for both...Massey @ 2B & Dungan @ SS. 

Massey:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/sidearm.sites/fightingillini.com/documents/2019/2/15/season.pdf

Dungan:
https://gosycamores.com/documents/2019/2/15/Season_Statistics_Overall.pdf

My chips are stacked behind Dungan if this scenario plays out.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Baseball - 2019 Year In Review*






Indiana State baseball's storybook season came to a close in Nashville as the Sycamores fell to the No. 2 national seed Vanderbilt Commodores. ISU finished the year 43-18 overall while claiming its seventh Missouri Valley Conference Tournament Championship ... For a full Season In Review, view the Adobe Spark presentation HERE.  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Jake Means Named a Finalist for Rawlings Gold Glove*






ST. LOUIS -- Just weeks after being selected by the Kansas City Royals in the 2019 MLB Draft, Indiana State's Jake Means has been tabbed a finalist for the Rawlings Gold Glove at third base. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

*Syc Alum Hunter Owen Now w/ AAA  Indpls!*

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...ers-double-altoona-eastern-league/1523323001/


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISU beat Illinois 8-2 today in fall baseball.


----------



## Buckhorn

Any idea who's on the Syc Fall Roster?


----------



## Buckhorn

New JC/Frosh "hotshots?"


----------



## TreeTop

Buckhorn said:


> New JC/Frosh "hotshots?"



Here's a tiny bit of insight, based on the Illinois vs ISU Fall Game...

https://twitter.com/JoeHealyBA/status/1178381397737836544


----------



## Buckhorn

Snatched another Central Florida player, this time from Kissimmee. Only a Frosh:

https://www.fieldlevel.com/app/commitments/josue.urdaneta/baseball






ISU's RFer last two seasons played HS @ Florida Air Academy in Melbourne, long known as a premier powerhouse in FL HS baseball.


----------



## Buckhorn

Here's some data on the ISU Frosh LHP from Rochester, IL:

https://www.maxpreps.com/athlete/cameron-edmonson/4hBVXheCEea-8KA2nzwbTA/baseball/stats.htm

https://www.sj-r.com/sports/20190708/large-school-baseball-player-of-year-rochesters-cam-edmonson


Here's the scoop on Ross Kramer, a 6'4" RHP from JC:

https://gosycamores.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=5253

https://www.fieldlevel.com/app/commitments/ross.kramer/baseball


----------



## TreeTop

ISU will be playing in the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, FL featuring Ohio State, Pittsburgh, and St. Joseph's.

From the Ohio State website:

_"Ohio State, which begins the season with its first 14 games on the road, opens the season at the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, Fla., with contests against St. Joseph’s, Pittsburgh and Indiana State Feb. 14-16"_


----------

